# Canada Bound - of family, dogs and horses



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome to the North American continent  I made this move before, except to the states instead of Canada. You'll enjoy it I'm sure!

Looking forward to your posts! It you have a good potato peeler.. hang into it! Who knows what movers like to snitch now a days  Took us a looong time to replace our good one!


----------



## waresbear

Welcome to Canada! Once you settle in, you will love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Thank you to Waresbear and Skyseternalangel for your messages 

My house looks like an antique furniture shop. Not, I hasten to add because it is chock-full of priceless antiques, but because every thing has a label on it. There to tell the removal men in new home (I need a better name for new home) where to put everything. My plan is that as the house is packed up. I will write on every box in big marker pen indicating where it should be taken, and whether it should be unpacked or left for me to do that. 

Then my husband (who will be at new house) will check the labels and point at the appropriate room. Good plan huh? I would like to arrive to a partially ready home, and I think the prospect of unpacking only the small items is quite pleasurable rather than a chore. A little bit like doing a HUGE shop on Amazon and then all the parcels arrive at once.

Electrical items have pink stickers on them saying "LEAVE" as they work on a different voltage to Canada. This does mean that while son and I rattle around an empty house for four weeks, we will have television, kettle, microwave, juicer, coffee maker et al to keep us company.

I don't drink coffee but husband does and I fear that whilst he's living in Edmonton living the bachelor in the city lifestyle, he is drinking a large amount of Starbucks coffee at every opportunity. That doesn't seem healthy.

Yesterday I was exhausted following a week of labelling, preceded by weeks of sorting and tidying. I felt shattered - more tired than I have been in a long time. Partly perhaps because of the very intense Body Max class I do every week - but I think mostly because it's hard work and stressfull to pack up one's life. Today is my reward day Hurrah! I am going to Boxercise at the leisure centre then meeting friend H and her baby for a big fat unhealthy Brunch. H is the Yard Manager at the Livery yard where I kept my mare; when she became pregnant she and I thought that I'd see her baby grow, that I'd be as big a part of her life as the horses are in mine. Then Canada popped up over the horizon and thath's not going to happen. I'm sad about that - I was looking forward to being honourable Auntie, and I think H was looking forward to me being her horsey-mother-of-small-child-friend.

Going on a big adventure, seizing the opportunity: these are phrases commonly applied to our move to Canada and people often respond to my news with "I'd be off like a shot if I was given that chance". But we're leaving a lot of people behind - and I don't care how "small a world" it is with the Internet and air travel, the truth is my friend H won't be able to afford to fly out to see us, and my parents are too old to do more than one flight a year, and my neighbour D and I won't be able to run across the road fifty times a day to have a conversation. And that's a shame.

But onwards and upwards. As I tell son when he get's miserable that his friends will "forget him", I will make new friends there, and I will keep in touch with old friends here with Facebook and FaceTime, and all will be well.


----------



## tinyliny

Don't worry, they have great potato peelers in Canada!

New door openning, but the old one is still there, just far enough to still see it over the horizon, but you wont' be able to go through it now. Sweet sadness. Soon you'll be too busy to indulge too much melancholy. Hope it's an engaging and exciting change for you.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Moving is VERY stressful, and paired with your butt kicking classes I can see why you'd be tired!

And daily starbucks isn't healthy nor is it really all that affordable. There are better coffees found in grounds or bean form.


----------



## tinyliny

Get outta here! Starbucks is to healthy. it has like the same ph as human blood and great antioxidant properties. you could use it as a substitute for human plasma in an IV in an emergency.

I do so every morning.


----------



## waresbear

You sound extremely organized I must say! Pink labels even! I can hardly wait for further posts when you arrive. I enjoy your writing style, keep them coming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chance59

Definitely keep writing here... you have us all interested and caring about your move now!  What an adventure!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

We don't have a Starbucks in our town, so I settle for dunkin donuts. Its cheaper, and good, . Get your husband hooked on that instead lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple

Keep writing please! I'm from Canada, moved to Ireland 10 years ago and am in the middle of convincing my husband to make the move next year... so I'm going to use your experiences for my own benefit when we take the big step. We're planning to head to Saskatoon I think, although he'd rather go to BC.... but we'll see how it goes. Although I'm a Canadian citizen, I know that alot will have changed in these ten years. 

As for getting used to driving on the other side... i am nervous when we first go over, but if you tuck in behind somebody for the first few minutes you will quickly get used to it.


----------



## Arksly

Welcome to Canada! You'll be around 30 minutes from me. Keep writing and tell us how it goes!

As a note, we don't have Dunkin Donuts here. Just Tim Hortons.


----------



## xxdanioo

Arksly said:


> As a note, we don't have Dunkin Donuts here. Just Tim Hortons.


And Robin's Donuts


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Oh, well then that will not work lol. Starbucks but no dunkin, I wouldn't make it very long lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Ooh what a good day I had yesterday. The labelling tasks are done, so I could release myself from that task.

First off WOW we had the most astonishing storm in the morning. Son and I were eating breakfast and it was dark enough outside to turn the lights on - England in late June, that's not right. Then at half past eight we set off to walk to school and a rumble of thunder started around the sky, and didn't stop: it rolled around and around the sky for half an hour! Son is reading the Percy Jackson series at the moment about Greek Gods so a bit of Zeus's favourite sign was most appropriate. I said it sounded like a Bowling Ball being rolled around Olympus, and honestly that is still the best analogy I can come up with to describe it.

So I stood in the playground with son and other children all watching the sky in amazement until school doors opened and they went in. Then Down It Came! The sky opened and rain started. I sprinted home and into the house and Hail started to bounce off the lawn, the windows, the house.

I have a builder here supposed to be building a wall at the front, but that wasn't going to happen, so he and I had a cup of tea and studied adverts for second-hand tractors on kijiji. He's a farmer when he's not a builder so ideal to advise me. Very funny to be sitting in Shropshire studying tractors for sale in Edmonton.

Of my two dogs, the fierce-looking shaggy German Shepherd Cross called Rufus is scared of fireworks, gunshot and thunder. When I got back from the school I found him upstairs trying to find somewhere to hide. Poor dog was petrified. He's not the only animal to suffer in the storms yesterday - a gamekeeper friend of mine lost two pens of pheasant chicks in the flash floods that followed the storm; poor things were drowned.

Aha, young son has just woken up. Will finish this entry later......
..... Back now!

Yes indeed the weather yesterday morning was sudden, deadly, and awe-inspiring.

I set off to Ludlow in the midst of the storm to go to Boxercise. My truck ploughed through the flooded roads with ease and not for the first time did I feel supremely grateful for it's capabilities. A diesel engine is the way to go round here! I made it to the class, and had so much fun! I haven't done Boxercise before, but I now heartily recommend it to anyone who needs either an adrenaline or endorphin kick, or is feeling a lot of pent-up rage. 

Friend H had to back out of lunch due to baby non-cooperation on the sleep front, so I zoomed over to Kidderminster to purchase suitcases for son and I to live out of, and travel with. I'm the sort of shopper who would like all choice to be limited to the old Ford advert of "any colour you like so long as it's black"' so I found the array of models and patterns more of a hindrance than a 'great thing'. I narrowed it down to the biggest two, and made my purchase. I increasingly observe that the nicer one is to shop assistants, old ladies, and harassed waitresses, the easier the world becomes.

Gosh what a long entry! Suffice it to say that I finished the day with Core Stability, son with Tai-kwon-do, and big fat bed for both of us.

Oh, yes. And the howling of dogs in the middle of the night. Midnight, moonlight, sleepy village with no streetlights, mysterious howling from down the Lane. Me wondering whether I should go out in my pyjamas to find out what's up, then deciding that I don't want to meet a werewolf so going back to bed....


----------



## tinyliny

Arksly said:


> Welcome to Canada! You'll be around 30 minutes from me. Keep writing and tell us how it goes!
> 
> As a note, we don't have Dunkin Donuts here. Just Tim Hortons.


 
OOOh. I LOVE Tim Hortons. Much classier than Dennys.


----------



## Lindze

Although you are not here yet, welcome to Canada. I am biases but this is a great place, with lots of opportunities, and money to be had (ESP if you are a trades person). 

Make sure to take the time to take in Canada's many sights. Everything from the mountains of Jasper to the Polar bears of churchill, and the beauty of the east coast. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13

Welcome welcome to Canada!!!  Alberta is beauutiful! You'll love it I'm sure. But if you don't mind me asking... why the move?

And yes you can't beat Tim Hortons (well except for Starbucks for certain drinks of course).  Personally I can't stand Dunkin Donut... but then I only ever went to one, so maybe I just fell on a bad egg.


----------



## WSArabians

You are way more organized then I will ever be!! haha!

My sister lives (I'm living with her currently right now as I'm working down south rather than north) three hours south of you, my home is an hour and a half north (in Canada, you'll find distances like that - not like England where you drive for five minutes and hit the next town) and you're more then welcome to come out and go riding or whatnot! 
My sister has an awesome six year old (in July, birthday party?! LOL) and a rowdy two year old that he'll make great friends with.  

I'm sure it'll all go awesome for you! Just make sure you buy lots of winter gear. You'll need it.


----------



## Arksly

tinyliny said:


> OOOh. I LOVE Tim Hortons. Much classier than Dennys.


I work there now and I must say, I see some of the craziest people. Someone brought a cat (as in feline) through the drive thru on Friday. And man do people like to throw their food at us.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Yesterday I had an easy day, and inevitably achieved little. Two large suitcases are now sort-of packed. At the moment there's plenty of space in them, but I suspect by the time I've remembered all the things currently sitting round the house (dog leads, washbasin, many toys) they will be full.

The wall at the front is finally under construction, and the house is looking a lot tidier already. I served multiple cups of tea to T and G for their efforts.

Big News! My second cites permit is on it's way. Here's the story - we have a piano, destined to come with us to Canada. It has ivory keys, and ivory can not be 'trafficked' without a permit proving that it's removal from the elephant was not within 100 years or so. Eight weeks ago I filled out two forms, one for the UK CITES office, and one for the Canadian office. One week later, I received one permit back. Seven weeks on, and I have been 'phoning and e-mailing the other office daily to chase up my permit. Most days they don't answer the phone, and I leave messages on ALL machines. Then I got through to an officer Hurrah! She told me that my application would be progressed that week. Ah, but then they needed photos of the piano.... Photos were taken, and sent. Then nothing... More phone calls, more e-mails, until I discovered that she had gone on maternity leave. 

So another office picked up my file, and told me that the permit would be dealt with that day. Ah - but 'dealt with' doesn't mean sent to me, no, it means passed to another department for signing. Okay... Can it be posted now? Could I perhaps speed up things by having it fedexed as I don't want to trust the mail? "Why yes" she said "if you give me your credit card we can fed-ex it". So I told her the number and I e-mailed it for good measure. Then I e-mailed her requesting the FedEx tracking number.... Silence. So more telephone calls, more e-mails and finally I get a person again. I explain the problem. He looks at the files. He goes silent. He says that She has gone on holiday. He will call me back...

And he does! Apparently, when she typed my credit card number into the FedEx site, she missed out a digit. So the permits journey to me was delayed. Again. But it's on it's way! It will arrive Monday and I will have a party to celebrate it's arrival.

In the evening it was the Church fete. Ours is a small village, and there is not much entertainment going on, so the fete always has a good turnout. I ate hot dogs, drank lager, bought cakes, entered the tombola and the raffle, and bounced on the Bouncy Castle. We won a knitted teddy bear. Son ran free with his friends until 9:00 when I rounded him up and we went home tired and happy.

For those with a historical sense of humour, the 'roll the dice' game was placed directly below the crucifix in the church. I don't think this was intentional.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Exhausted, physically and mentally.

Just got back from a weekend away visiting a (small) portion of my many Staffordshire cousins.

I had a lovely time - spending time with adults that you have grown up with, share relatives with, history, DNA.... it's different from any other kind of friendship I think. I'm lucky to have them all. Not just the last time we'll be together for a long time, but an emotional time for everyone as the family stately home is to be sold due to death, inheritance taxes, and the costs of maintaining a crumbling pile. It's a beautiful house, I am sure the next owners will love it as much as we did.

We played Scrabble yesterday and son was allowed the word Boghog. If you can have a bog, then surely the pig that chooses to live in it is a Boghog?! I think the six year old that thinks that one up should be allowed it every time.

All members of the family (as are all friends) are in turn fascinated, jealous, curious, or empathetic about our upcoming move. Certainly every one who has been to Canada is united in the thoughts that it's probably the most welcoming country to move to. Cousin K lived in France with her husband for five years - we talked a little about the difficulties of being an ex-pat. In a funny kind of way, I think it might have been harder in France (just a short flight, or a long drive) than it will be in Canada. Not just the language, but also the culture. Many parts of France don't really welcome British immigrants with outstretched arms...

I'll miss them all, but we're all on Facebook - and the good thing about Family is that they never go away, even if you don't see them for years or years 


ps - to WSArabians thank you for the invite  it makes me feel welcome. Oh, and the UK maybe tiny but the roads are realllly realllly windy and slow and full of traffic and oh! it takes hours to get anywhere!

to Hildalgo13 - my husband had a job offer too good to refuse.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

All of yesterday, and today I have been unable to access Facebook or the BBC. I am pleased to report that this has left me slightly frustrated but not a gibbering mess. Congratulations to google and the other few websites that I am still able to access, as I understand that the problem was the addition of the leap second over the weekend, which they anticipated and others didn't.

Today is the day the men arrive to start wrapping and packing, I am awaiting them now. I think, I hope that I have done everything humanly possible to prepare, and that for the next five weeks son and I will have everything we need to live with. Just had a last minute scrub of husband's shoes to remove the mud. I'd done the boots, but not the shoes.

Yesterday evening son and I broke all the rules.... We invited shaggy dog upstairs (shock horror!), we reassured him that he was not going to be told off, and he flopped down in son's bedroom wagging his tail. Son was really happy to have him there - did you know that Dennsis the Menace's dog sleeps on Dennis's bed? Now you do. Shaggy dog is a German Shaphard x Border Collie, and he is (to put it politely) a very attentive dog. When I am feeling irritated I would call him neurotic. He wants to be with humans all the time, and will follow me from room to room if he can. This is okay when he is dry, but when he's wet and muddy he has to locked in the dog room which causes him much internal angst.

He came downstairs at son's lights off time, but I have said to son that when we are in new house in Canada, he can have a bed for shaggy dog in his bedroom. And I am going to have a bed for spotty dog in mine, regardless of what husband thinks of that idea.

Now to make a cup of tea. Hurry up wrap&pack men!


----------



## Maple

Shropshirerosie said:


> Now to make a cup of tea. Hurry up wrap&pack men!


 
For some reason I'm now envisioning you sitting there waiting on men more suitable to be chippendale dancers to arrive and back your house for you. :lol: I'm assuming my brain is FAR to naughty!  All the same.. for your sake I'll cross my fingers for chippendale-esque movers and breakfast roll belly movers.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

The three lovely (Sorry Maple - not THAT lovely) Polish chaps have been in the house for two day wrapping and packing every thing. Son's toys are packed, the sofas are packed (those are big boxes), the mugs and teapots are packed (aaaargh! what is a girl to do?!). Tomorrow they finish with my bedroom, son's bed, and the rest of the kitchen. Then on Friday it will be put in a big shipping container, sealed with a customs tag and off....it....goes.

It's all a bit strange really.

I took the dogs for a lovely walk along the river this morning, and both dog had lots of time off lead with no bad behaviour at all. Luckily we didn't see any other dogs, and no sheep so there was nothing to cause me angst. Both of those things will result in my dogs turning from cute pets into snarling savages.

Son has a bit of a cough/cold at the moment. So yesterday, when he realised that his favourite sword had been packed he was cool about it. Today - under the weather with the cold - when he remembered that said sword had been packed; oh the wailing! And this was just when I was due to cook his tea, and nice Polish Man number 2 was packing my kitchen. So I retreated from the battlelines with him to my opposite neighbour where I cooked tea in her kitchen, and she found toys for son from her son's bedroom. My neighbour is fab; I wish I could take her with us!

I started on my task of getting house insurance quotes for new house in Canada today. Didn't get very far though, as the lady on the 'phone asked me unfamiliar questions.

*English House Insurance*

Is the house detached, semi-detached or terrace?
How many bedrooms?
What postcode?
Do the windows have locks?
Do you have a burglar alarm?

*Canadian House Insurance*

When was the house built? erm I don't know!
What is the roof made of? oh heck I don't remember, but it sure wasn't roof tiles like I know them.
How old is the roof? gaaah!
How old is the furnace? erm
Is the Burglar Alarm monitored? umm you mean by the Police, or by nosy neighbours?
What square footage is the house? oooh I know that one, it's on the particulars!
How big is the deck? Erk... feet or metres (playing for time there)
How far away is the nearest Fire Hole? errrrr
The nearest Fire HALL..... errr is that the Fire Station? Ummmmm

Lady was awfully patient with me, and actually managed to e-mail me some quotes! I suspect she marked her file "stupid English lady".


----------



## Paintlover1965

Best of luck on your move to Canada. I have always thought I was very fortunate to have been brought up in such a beautiful and vast country. Hopefully, you won' t find the transition too hard. As a general rule, Canadians are warm, humble and welcoming towards people from another country. I wish I lived closer so I could welcome you personally but this will just have to suffice "Welcome". I enjoy your posts in your diary and look forward to reading them as your journey progresses. Just an aside, I would love to visit Great Britain someday as my father's mom was from Liverpool. It must be such a great undertaking moving overseas for you and your family. I don't even like moving within the same city. Cheers!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Shattered. House full of boxes. Everything bar the cat and the dogs, son and me is wrapped to go. Son and I sleeping on borrowed camp beds in borrowed bed linen. Snore...


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Thoughts on emigrating with a child*

Sitting on the kitchen counter typing, surrounded by boxes everywhere. *The three lovely packers are sitting outside in their lorry. *We're all waiting for the shipping container to arrive. 

I have a six year old son. *When we were just starting this process, everyone said 'he'll be okay, children are very resilient', and 'it'll just be a big adventure!'. *Well, those people were wrong. *I can't comment on any child apart from my own, but he's not okay and it's not a 'great big adventure'. *Before I go on, please let me hasten to add that I do believe that once we are settled in and he is at his new school, he will be fine, he will have survived. *But make no mistake, this episode will remain in his memory as a time of worry and uncertainty.

He is losing all his friends, going to a new school to make new friends and get to know new teachers. *He'll have to adapt his accent rapidly so that he 'fits in'. *He's worried that his friends here will forget him. *No six year old in the world wants to be displaced from the safety and familiarity of home. *My six year old is intelligent, and a deep thinker. *Not ideal in these circumstances - his imagination has brought out the worst possibilities, and I did experience for a few weeks what he is going to be like as a teenager: "I have no friends", "I'm no good at anything" "I didn't ask to move to Canada" etc etc. *(Luckily I didn't get the "I didn't ask to be born" but we were close!) These are the things I have done to help him on the way:

- told the school as soon as we told him, and they gave him lots of support and reassurance
- took him to Canada to see his new school
- set up Facetime to that we can Facetime Daddy (he has already gone over, two months ago)
- bought my parents an iPad so that they can Facetime us when we are there
- set up his own e-mail address so that his old friends can send him e-mails from the school. *(school are doing e-mailing and 'internet protocol' this year)
- maintained his normal routine at all times. *The house may be full of boxes, but we still get to school on time and in uniform!
- acknowledged how he's feeling and empathised
- spoken to a mother at school who did the trip from Australia to here last year, and shared her experiences with my son
- filled our days with routine and normality.

If you're thinking of doing this, then go ahead and seize the opportunity in front of you. *I don't think we're going to regret it. *But do be aware of the short term toll it will take on the way.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You're such a good mom 

Mine just gave us a few months to move and that's that. I was 11 and had to pack up the entire house, etc. just me and my mom. My brother didn't help and my dad was already in the states. THAT was stressful.. but I'm sure your little one will be fine


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Camp Beds*

Donated by neighbours:-

1 A blue and red airbed reminiscent of ALL our childhood camping holidays. I blew this up with the supplied footpump, to the accompaniment of Radio 1 during son's bath time. It collapsed overnight, but son did not wake up.

2 A large blue modern airbed that blows up with it's own electric pump, and expands to the size of a full height double bed. It slowly collapsed overnight, leaving me sinking down in the middle in great discomfort as it tried to swallow me whole.

3. Another blue and red airbed as per (1), from another neigbour who assures me that it will not collapse. I have just pumped this up with the 'armpump' that it came with. I hope it lives up to it's non-punctured reputation.

4. A 'Bouldering Mat' which is not a campbed at all, but apparently something to do with a strange sport of climbing up rocks and jumping off them. This is now my bed, and will not collapse as it is solid. It is also quite short; I think my feet will hang off the end, but this I don't mind as I sleep curled up.


Apart from sorting out the bed question for both of us, today we woke up early, son came and joined me, and we both read/iPad'ed for a long relaxing time. Then off to Bridgnorth to cruise the Charity shops in search of toys for son to have for the next three weeks, that can be abandoned to friends when we fly without fear of emotional or financial trauma. We did well, and came back with Battleships (do you remember that?!), a dominos game, and various others. Oh, and a 'gaming' game that consists of two handsets that plug into the television, and the players can play 100 games including Pac-Man, Donkey-Kong and many others. For £5! X-box? Who needs them!

Assorted kitchen items borrowed from neighbours, and the house is coming back together. I had the means to make Toad in the Hole, which son hoovered up. All in all, a good day.


----------



## Golden Horse

This is bringing back so many memories, the labelled items, the movers, have to say in all the moves we've done we've always done the whole thing ourselves, such a treat to have the professionals do that one, with the added bonus of they do all those pesky customs forms.

We kept some of the moving boxes that werent used, they became furniture in the weeks that we were in the UK while our furniture got a head start on us. We also had great fun because our furniture was delayed on the way over, all the shipping was disrupted because of a hurricane, so we had to camp for 2 weeks in Canada here with no furniture, but there was a steady stream of people with pick up trucks for the first few days bringing us stuff to use and food to eat.

I see you are having your dogs shipped, LOL we brought ours with us on the flight as excess baggage, so our trip started with Jim dropping me curbside at Heathrow with a pile of suitcases and two sky kennels, one which we had affectionately called the Rhino Crate, because our large Doberman needed it to fly. The fun??? of getting around airports with that lot still makes me twitchy. Both dogs travelled like champs, even Muttley who isn't so brave, and they have settled into Canadian life well. I wish they could tell me if Canadian dogs talk with an accent though:lol::lol:

Exciting days ahead, for you, looking forward to your next update.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

A day of finding house insurance for the house in England, when we have left and our tenants are in, and for the house in Canada. At least I now know the answers to the questions posed to me by the Canadian brokers.

The new house has an alarm, which is currently monitored by the police station. Apparently if we de-monitor it, but retain the alarm our insurance premium will go up by $180. Only when I find out how much the monitoring costs will I know if this is a good deal!! Where we live at the moment, not only do we have no alarm, but I very rarely lock the back door when I go out. Everyone knows what's going on in this village! To be honest, I don't think the new house is in a crime-ridden area, but the current owners are just the kind of folk who like to be alarm-ed up.

Unlike in the UK I haven't been offered a choice of excess to make the quote cheaper. "Excess" in the UK, "Deductible" in Canada.

This morning started very well, as I went down to neighbouring village to take a friend's horse out for a ride. She's a 10 year old Irish Sports Horse of unknown breeding who hasn't done much for the last few years. Yesterday I rode her out in company and today I took her out on her own. She was very funny - a Cowardly Lion who really didn't want to face the obstacles that we came across, but did in the end with much snorting and fretting. I think she crossed the wooden bridge with her eyes shut chanting 'don't look down, don't look down' to herself. I will ride this horse until my time runs out and we leave the country - which is timed perfectly to have her ready to be ridden by my friend whose arm is currently in plaster. Karma is at work again.

This is what it is like to live in my village:

Neighbour D just came to the door with the snacks for me that she had put on her Tesco delivery. Then a lady appeared and said "hello, where do you want them?". D explained that this lady K had some armchairs that she was about to throw out. D's husband J spotted them and said that she could give them to me instead as we have no furniture now that it's all been shipped. So K put them in the back of her 4x4 and came round here. In the course of bringing them in, it transpired that K's brother went to school with T (who is currently building a path outside my house) so K, T and D stood in my living room chatting about mutual acquaintances while I made the tea.

Must go now to collect son from school.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Subbing!

Wow, I have moved around quite a bit(just here in the states), but I can not fathom an overseas move with furniture, pets and child!
I have never owned much, until recently, that couldn't be thrown into the back of a truck or a gooseneck stock trailer. And if it didn't fit, it was left.

Can't wait to hear more! And welcome to our continent!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures

Have been enjoying reading your Blog. You sound to have everything well planned & are prepared as you can get for you adventure It is a heat wave here this week. was going to go for a riding lesson early afternooon,but we decided that it was too hot out! so going to try later in evening still think it is going to be on the too warm side:-(. Joys of living in Canada,you have the 2 extremes of weather,& all the stuff in between...:lol:
I'll keep reading all about you moving to the neighbourhood,it won't be long now!!:wink:


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Alcohol and Puss-Cat*

Today I called the vets to book my cat in for her vaccinations, and then called the cattery to book her in for the end of July. Then I burst into tears. She's 11 years old, and I've had her since she was a tiny wee fluffy kitten. She's currently lying on the (borrowed for our furniture-less fortnight) armchair looking very contented and unaware of the upset and trauma that is shortly going to befall her. I almost e-mailed my husband to say that I had changed my mind and want to take her with us, but then reminded myself why I'd decided not to: she's old, she knows England, she will be very happy in my friend's house where they will adore her and look after her every need. To fly her across the world to a home with wild coyotes across the fields, and 6 foot of snow in the winter would just not be fair. So Till-puss is staying. She's going in to the cattery for 12 days as the friend that is going to give her a new home is away on holiday when we leave, then she will be collected and looked after, and be content.

Then I told myself to get a grip and pull myself together. Took the dogs for a walk - it was warm when I got dressed this morning, then got colder so I put on a jumper. Then before we set off for our walk the heavens opened and the water came tumbling down so I put on coat and hat. Whilst we were walking it dried up and got hotter and humid; off came hat and coat and jumper. A lovely walk down the track, past the pond, up through the fields, then down and up the valley to home.

Next job to be done was to clear the cellar of dust-covered half empty bottles of alcohol. Pimms, Pastis, Pernod, Rum, Sloe Gin, Sherry; all have gone down the drain, and the kitchen now smells like a pub populated with ladies perched on bar stools drinking Pernod with cocktail umbrellas sticking out of the glass. On with it all.


----------



## Golden Horse

You poured the booze away:shock: That is *throws herself on the floor crying* terrible..

When we were first married we lived in the Orkney Islands, and when we were moving down to England we had a cattle trailer and a Dormabile to get all our stuff in, so we threw a huge leaving party to use up all the booze. We had a fantastic night, the Orcadians party hard, but when I eventually emerged the next day we had actually ended up with more alcohol than we started with, so had to throw another party to try again:lol:

I think you have made a very sensible choice for your cat, but it doesn't how much your head knows that, the heart will keep nagging that maybe it could be different. I believe she will be a lot happier living out her days in an environment she knows and understands, and, if she is anything like our cat, she sees us as staff anyway, as long as the service of food and another needs is maintained she doesn't care to much who provides it!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

GoldenHorse - I have kept back all the bottles of Fizz. I'm going to take them to the School Barbecue on the last day so we can all party in style 

But seriously, no one in their right mind would have wanted to drink that mix. Pernod anyone? I don't think so.


----------



## Paintlover1965

I also think the choice you made for your cat was a very kind one. It's nice to know that your friend will be taking care of her and she will be loved. I have never had Pernod so I'm not sure what you're missing by putting it all down the drain.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Rain rain go to Spain*

It's remarkably damp here, and that's coming from a true English Rose who thinks that the UK has the nicest weather possible. Apparently the gulf stream that should be way up North at this time of the year has got stuck over us, and so we're having more water dumped on this little island that anyone had thought possible. 

Hay has not been cut, Maize is not growing, cattle have come off the 'summer' pastures and into the sheds, and all horsey events planned on grass are being cancelled. 

Do you think the weather gods are trying to send me a not-so-subtle hint about emigrating?

Anyway, today it's not the rain but us that will go to Spain. Hurray! When the Canada move became a reality I went into UK overdrive, and planned as many as possible trips to London with son so that I could fill his little head with London HistoryandCulture before we go. I also remembered that we are long overdue to visit his godfather in Barcelona, and that's not an easy trip from Edmonton. So we are going this weekend. Sunshine, friendship, and good food await, yah!!

I will now add that I have absolutely nothing against North American culture, and will happily absorb it all when we are there. But being a London girl myself, I grew up doing Westminster Abbey, and Trafalgar Square et al every school holiday - so I want Son to get some of that as well. 

Happy Weekend everyone!


----------



## Maple

Shropshirerosie said:


> It's remarkably damp here, and that's coming from a true English Rose who thinks that the UK has the nicest weather possible. Apparently the gulf stream that should be way up North at this time of the year has got stuck over us, and so we're having more water dumped on this little island that anyone had thought possible.
> 
> Hay has not been cut, Maize is not growing, cattle have come off the 'summer' pastures and into the sheds, and all horsey events planned on grass are being cancelled.
> 
> Do you think the weather gods are trying to send me a not-so-subtle hint about emigrating?
> 
> Anyway, today it's not the rain but us that will go to Spain. Hurray! When the Canada move became a reality I went into UK overdrive, and planned as many as possible trips to London with son so that I could fill his little head with London HistoryandCulture before we go. I also remembered that we are long overdue to visit his godfather in Barcelona, and that's not an easy trip from Edmonton. So we are going this weekend. Sunshine, friendship, and good food await, yah!!
> 
> I will now add that I have absolutely nothing against North American culture, and will happily absorb it all when we are there. But being a London girl myself, I grew up doing Westminster Abbey, and Trafalgar Square et al every school holiday - so I want Son to get some of that as well.
> 
> Happy Weekend everyone!


It's not only the UK being hit with consistant rain, the ducks are even complaining here in Ireland. I long for proper summer weather that I grew up with back in Saskatchewan, and sitting in pools to try and cool ourselves - NOT sitting in pools of water and wading through lakes that really aren't meant to be there! My horses have been stabled more days this summer than they were over the winter.. and they shouldn't be stabled at all!

We've had two shows cancelled on us, but *fingers crossed* we have one going ahead on Sunday. We managed to find a show last Sat for the little one's first ever leadrein class but the ground was horrific. Race meetings are being called off in every direction and even jumps lads are remarking that the ground is too soft! 

Enjoy yourself in Spain! Try to remind yourself that you CAN and will get back to visit. As I said, I'll be (hopefully) taking the same leap as you next year, and i'm adament that my kids will come back to Ireland as often as possible to visit my inlaws.


----------



## Golden Horse

It's a great idea to get your fill of the culture of the UK before you leave, but it is funny..it wasn't until we had been away for a couple of years and then gone back that we appreciated just how OLD some of the buildings in the UK are. The town we live near was established in 1904, and I had to laugh when we were looking at a 'historical building' out here when visiting, the house we were living in was far older, and in no way historical. The very newness though is what is charming.

As to rain, well we had enough of it here earlier on we were seriously worried about getting the crops in, and they were very late when we did get going, but summer has now eventually arrived and we have nice long hot sunny days. The weather was a big reason for us moving here, it is lovely to have 5 distinct seasons, :lol: Spring when we are seeding and the world is coming back to life, Summer, the crops are ripening, the days are hot and long, Autumn the crops are being harvested, the days start to shorten, and the cold starts to creep in. Then winter bites, the snow flies the temps drop down, down, down, but it is strange, it is not as cold at -40*C on the prairies, as it is on a wet and windy February day in the UK. Then comes that strange 5 season, the snow melts and autumn returns, because it is all perfectly preserved under that snow, so the clock rolls back a few months and until the spring work starts it just looks like fall again.

Enjoy your trip to Barcelona, drink a nice glass of Rioja for me, Spain was our first choice when we were emigrating, but Canada is great.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Time rushes on*

It's all starting to be a bit of a blur now... 

Partly this is because I went out for a Chinese meal last night with my stableyard friends and fellow riders. We had a lovely night, and I can report that mixing chamagne with high sodium chinese food is not good for the head the next day. Such a lovely evening with people that I will miss. 

It will be one of my aims to make friends of the same calibre in our New World. Friends to go to horse auctions with, friends to hack out with (sorry - to ride with on the trail), friends to chat with. All this will happen through child/school/horse and life.

Our weekend in Barcelona was great fun. It's such a beautiful city - it epitomoses all that can be good about the Meditterannean part of the world. Wonderful architecture, unspoiled by concrete monoliths. Delicious food, with a healthy love of ingredients and tastes and eating for enjoyment. Delightful and welcoming people. Oh, and I can report that the dire reports of a collapse of the Spanish Economy, and doom and gloom on the streets are somewhat exaggerated. Recession? What recession? When the sun is always shining and people are laughing it's hard to get dragged down with high finance. 

My BestFriend H and my son (his godson) got on like a house on fire, and I was very proud of both their sword-fighting skills.

I have so far completed the house insurance on new house, signed up for electricity, gas, broadband, burglar alarm monitoring. I have found out how to get a garbage permit, and I have 'phone numbers to get quotes for fence erection around our perimeter. Our old house is mended in all the bits that you ignore when you live with them, but deal with when you're putting tenants in. House insurance here is sorted, and today I am notifying more UK companies of our change of circumstances.

Until you go through this - moving to a different country - it is IMPOSSIBLE to imagine how complicated and difficult it all is!! I made soooooooooooo many telephone calls just to get the electricity account opened there. It all seems so bureaucratic and cumbersome, but this is probably because I am not familiar with the systems. I am sure that the UK feels difficult when coming the other way.

Onwards and upwards.

Oh, and I'm narrowing down my list of horses to view/visit/buy when we arrive. Yip yip yippee!


----------



## Golden Horse

Shropshirerosie said:


> Oh, and I'm narrowing down my list of horses to view/visit/buy when we arrive. Yip yip yippee!


:lol::lol: Good to hear you have your priorities right.

Now is the time to get out there and get your last fill of all things we used to take for granted in the UK, my son has just come back from a 2 week vacation/holiday (see I'm bilingual ROFL) loaded down with Cadbury chocolate goodies, which has totally ruined and reversed by efforts to lose weight, but mmmmmmmmmmmmm nothing comes close to Cadbury, note to chocaholics, for some reason Cadbury is importing Flakes from the UK, made to UK recipe, can buy in London Drug and other select stores......

The things he mentioned..

Pork pies
Ploughmans Lunch with REAL cheese, and proper pickle
A good Chinese meal (see you have that one covered)
Back bacon, only get strange streaky here
Black Pudding Nomm nommm
Cornish Pasty
Orange Squash
Whites Lemonade

Things he didn't bring back and should of done:twisted:

Tesco gravy granules, can't buy decent gravy granules out here, only old fashioned, Bisto powder.
Hp sauce, you can get it here but different recipe

About making friends, yes the people are friendly, and you will certainly make friends, but I was reading something very true from a fellow immigrant the other day. What you don't have are those long term friendships with people who have known you for ever, and it is actually hard sometimes. Admittedly this was from a lady who moved here from Holland, so she is adjusting even more than us Brits have to, at least our language is similar, though not identical, try going to the hardware store and asking for a spanner LOL, but there are times when you will feel lonely and miss home.

That wasn't to be a downer at all, though it may sound like it, we have had 7 years of good times, rough times, downright ****ty times, and some just kind of OK, would I still do it, HELL YES. Canada is a great country with fine people, and so much space, and great scenery (if you don't live here in Saskatchewan that is) I love it, I'm proud that I'm now dual national, and I can't imagine living anywhere else now.


----------



## Maple

Delighted things are moving along for you and you had a nice time in Spain. As i said.. keep informing me of what your doing as I'm going to take full advantage of your wisdom next year  You will settle into Canadian life in no time, my husband constantly speaks of how friendly and welcoming people are over there. 

Golden Horse - As I'm likely heading to Sask next year, will I put together a "care package" for you??  I get anybody coming over here from Canada to bring me a suitcase of food, and I know how you feel about missing certain items so I'd be more than happy to get you a few bits and bobs


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*End of Term*

It is son's last day of the summer term today, and hence his last day at this school. We're a village school of 75 children, we have just (last week) been rated Outstanding by OFFSTED for the second time running,it's a friendly vibrant nurturing place where the children thrive and excel. I'm gutted to be leaving, and I fervently hope that the Canadian education system is as good as it's said to be.

Yesterday was the end of term barbecue full of friends and happy children, and for once it wasn't raining! I brought all the bottles of champagne and other sparkling wines that I couldn't send in the shipment and we all had a jolly time 

Went to my core stability class while son did Tai Kwon Do - our last sessions there too. I've so enjoyed those classes, and have never done an exercise class where the time went so fast before. Anyway, they presented me with a bottle of wine and a goodbye card at the end! I was very touched. Today my tummy muscles feel the pain of the class.... It's a good pain.

Mental note to look up the classes at the local leisure centre in New World.

So - today - more producing letters of account closure, and address change. Trip with friend to the spa for beauty treatment, end of term school collection and tears, swimming lesson for son, ended by meal in local pub with parents and son. It's my dad's 86th birthday tomorrow!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Summer Summer Holidays*

In more ways than one, it is now the Summer holidays. Term has finished (lots of tears and smiles) and the sun has come out! Yes, the perpetual rain to which we had become accustomed has gone and been replaced with glorious hot sunshine. The tractors are EVERYWHERE getting the hay cut, turned and baled. Hip Hip Hurray!

Son had his Birthday / Leaving party on Sunday - 14 children (13 boys, one girl) tearing around the woods shooting each other with lazer guns. Quite the best party ever, and I was very jealous I couldn't join in. Son is relaxed into our 'holiday week', and I think he's joined me mentally on the same page now. We both just want to get to Canada to start our lives there. 

Today I took the dogs to the boarding kennels, from where Air Canada will pick them up on the 6th August and they will be delivered to us at new home on the 8th August. I'm putting the delay in so that I can recover a little from jet lag / shock before having to cope with two very manic dogs doing the same. The only animal left in the house now is my Tilly-Puss-Cat whom I will take to the cattery later this week. I think only those that own a lot of animals will now understand my next statement; to be without all that fur and feather for a short time is actually quite a relief! My house and clothes are not covered with fur! But only for a short time mind - I'll be filling up new home with dogs, chickens, horses and who-knows-what soon enough.

Summer holidays in more ways than one, because we are now enjoying a week of relaxation/touristing in our own county before we leave here and travel down to my parents. Then we will be tourists in London, go to the olympics and then be off. I'm not really a great enjoyer of holidays at the best of times, so I'm having to force myself to relax. All the jobs (almost all) are done now though so there isn't that much to do.

Left to do in Shropshire now: open bank account for rent, bank deposit cheque, hand over trailer to new owner, hand over truck to new owner, hand over pony to new owner, receive money for all three, bank money! Go to Birmingham for Disney on Ice, do lunch with friends, go to solicitors, do lunch with more friends, clean house, do day at Pony Club Camp, give back borrowed furniture and things, leave...!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*It's not easy when you're six years old.*

Moving countries that is. Maybe we should have done it all quicker, to give him less time for introspection. Maybe not, perhaps this slow move has given him necessary time to come to terms with it. I don't know, but I do know it's tough at the moment.

Such a lot of emotion going on in that little head of his - leaving school, leaving friends, missing daddy. His confidence has disappeared.

Yesterday we had a trip into Birmingham to see Disney Live Magic Show. The Disney corporation sucked my wallet empty and my soul dry, but son had a great time and so I was happy. Then we walked through Birmingham to the Bull Ring; Brum is not my favourite city but I must say that in the sunshine, pedestrianised, statue-filled part we were in I was very impressed. We bought two little foam boomerangs, one for son and one for his best friend. Today son spent the day at best friend's and they had a great time together. Taking him away at the end of the day was hard - it's bearable when they cry, shout or complain. It's when they go silent and sad that my heart breaks.

I said to husband yesterday that we will have a tough August, but when term starts and son makes friends in new school, all will quickly return to a balanced level of happiness.

Our furniture is still in Montreal. Apparently, even though it arrived on the boat last week, it's 'waiting it's turn' to be loaded onto a train. Why???!!! Surely it could have had a place booked on the train?? It's not as though the removal firm handling this didn't know when it would arrive. They tell us that 'is the way it is done'. I refuse to believe that it can't be done better.

We may be camping in new house when we arrive, but at least we'll finally be there!

Tomorrow is one day at Pony Club Camp, then on Monday we get picked up to go down to Croydon to stay with my parents for a week. London Culture Vultures we will be.


----------



## Golden Horse

Did you say you were going to the Olympics while you are in London?


----------



## Shropshirerosie

The first day of the Show Jumping, August 4th, we'll be there Son and me.

I'll be the one with a hyperactive 6 year old bouncing up and down in the seat next to me.

By the way WOW to the most fantastic and barkingly bonkers British Olympic Opening Ceremony yesterday


----------



## Golden Horse

Enjoy, hope you can get to enjoy it without being sabotaged, by a small person


----------



## TexanFreedom

Welcome to... er Canada?  

I'm way south in Texas, what part of Canada are you moving to?


----------



## Paintlover1965

I too really enjoyed the opening ceremony of the Olympics in London. I loved the ceativity and comprehensiveness. I sure wish I was there too!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Almost there......*

It has been a while since I posted because we have now packed up and left our (old) home and are staying at my parents in South London. Suitcases.....

Leaving the village was, astonishingly, all a bit of a rush. An outsider would have thought that I was leaving everything very last minute, but the truth was that living with a six year old who is a perpetual motion machine, I had no choice but to leave the packing of the suitcases until the last morning. *My lovely neighbours stepped in again, and helped me pack, clean, and exit.*

I have been surprised - touched, at how many tearful goodbyes have been said. The world may be getting smaller, but when we live our lives with daily face to face contact and support with our friends, we all know that in reality the Internet is not a substitute.*

So, down to London for a week. *Ooh, we have packed it in. *Shopping, Harry Potter Studios, regent Street, Olympic Show Jumping, lunches, dinners, drinks. *My parents have been fabulous and we've enjoyed our week. My 86 year old dad is as fit as a fiddle and alert as ever. He's done most of our trips with us. My mother finds moving around very hard now, but is mastering the iPad like a pro. They're both being very brave about us going, but I think tomorrow might be hard.

Son is less unsettled now - he's had the stress of 'leaving', and we're now very close to being back with his daddy. Today he spoke to him on the 'phone - for the last couple of months he's refused to speak to him. *Not out of anger, but I think because he couldn't handle the emotions of Daddy being away.

To Heathrow Airport tomorrow. We fly executive class because the company is paying - it's surprising how much of a difference that makes to the travelling experience of a 9 hour flight. 6 year old son is actually looking forward to the flight. *And I think I am too.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Golden Horse said:


> Enjoy, hope you can get to enjoy it without being sabotaged, by a small person


Thank you. My small person read his book for the whole time - he deigned to watch the Brits though


----------



## Shropshirerosie

TexanFreedom said:


> Welcome to... er Canada?
> 
> I'm way south in Texas, what part of Canada are you moving to?


Just west of Edmonton, Alberta.


----------



## Golden Horse

Hope you have a smooth flight, and friendly immigration officials:wink:

Executive class, sigh, lie and tell me it was horrible, save me keep hankering for an upgrade.


----------



## Maple

I'm fairly certain your midair at the moment as its nearly noon, but safe trip and when you land in Canada, stop and get a Timmies hot chocolate and apple fritter on behalf of me please!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*It's Begun!*

I am so excited! It's ten past five in the morning; I've been awake since three o'clock, lying in bed listening to the silence and contemplating everything, and now I've given up pretending to be trying to sleep and have got out of bed to explore the house and plan for the future.

Our house, garden, home, fields, woods everything are so beautiful. Even though I was tired and disorientated and frankly petrified about the enormity of the step into the unknown that we had just taken, as soon as we arrived I knew that this was the home I've been waiting for all my life. 

Let's take a step back though to the flight and arrival. Yes indeed travelling executive class does make a nine hour flight a whole lot more bearable. In fact - both son and I were looking forward to the flight rather than dreading it. Champagne, nice food, movie, sleep, cups of tea-a-plenty, lovely helpful stewards and stewardesses all came together to keep both me and son happy and comfortable. _[Note to Golden Horse - I made all that up, don't worry it was horrible, rubbish movie choice, uncomfortable beds, plastic tasting food; give me economy any time] _Then we arrived, and we got through immigration (irrational fear that they wouldn't let me in pushed to the back of my head), collected two trolleys worth of suitcases, and through the gate to find husband who was there to meet us. Hurrah, together again! Big sense of relief for me - I've spent three months as a single mother in a very stressful period so to be back as one of a pair is good, and huge and apparent feeling of relief and joy for son. Then out to the truck: my lovely, big, shiny, chunky truck. I am so happy to see it! It's a Dodge Ram for those that know about these things (for all Europeans reading this I can't even admit to the size of the engine, nor to the fact that it's petrol not diesel - I dread to imagine the damage I do to the ice caps every time I start the engine.)

On the way from the airport I was suddenly and massively scared. We were driving across a continent in which I have no friends. No support network. Nothing. Yes, my husband is here - but he's already got his job going - he has colleagues, he's settled - I've got all that to come. Yes, I know I can do it but for that 25 minute drive I was scared.

Then, then we reached home and yes it is immediately Home. As quickly as the fear hit me, so it went away. I think basic human security requires these things - Family safety, a Home, Friends, your own things about you. For that short drive in the car, I only had my family - and I was worried as hell about how son was feeling - but as soon as we arrived home, that pillar of security dropped into place and I knew that the rest would follow. Strange isn't it?

So here I am drinking tea out of a picnic thermo-mug in an empty house. So much to do - dog food to buy, furniture to receive, house to arrange, boxes to unpack, vet to register with, horse to buy. I am SO EXCITED!


----------



## Golden Horse

Welcome to Canada, hope that you have a really settled and happy life here, it is a great country to live in.

That irrational "will they let me in moment" happens to everyone I think, I think my son John will be having the same thought on Thursday, he has been here on a visitor Visa, then on work permits, but last week got his permanent residence status, so he has flown to LA to get his paperwork, so when he enters again on Thursday, once he clears immigration he will be 'safe' 




Shropshirerosie said:


> _[Note to Golden Horse - I made all that up, don't worry it was horrible, rubbish movie choice, uncomfortable beds, plastic tasting food; give me economy any time]_


Glad to hear it, I wont feel so bad back there in cattle class next time I fly out.

I'm looking forward to reading your journal as you settle into your new country.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Long time no see! Ooh it's been a busy week, and I'm now writing this under the influence of half a bottle of champagne, so please forgive the typos. 

The furniture has arrived, and all boxes have been unpacked, with the assistance of the 'unpacking crew'. The house is now full of randomly placed furniture and ornaments; one room is 'finished', that's the living room. Also the kitchen is done, but of course will be rearranged over the course of the next six months or so. Son's bedroom is finished but in his joy at seeing his books again, he has taken almost all of them off the shelves, and they are now on the floor. 

I have driven my truck; first around the property (son riding in the back waving his plastic sword), then into Edmonton under the supervision of husband. I like driving, and I'm not intimidated by cities at all (learnt to drive in South London) but after the day driving in and out of the city I was exhausted. Really, the driving is so easy because the roads are all sooooo straight with the occasional 90degree turn, it's just the road junctions, and different signing that makes me have to think at all times. 

I have mastered the sit-on mower and had a ball driving it around. Husband (he who does not like practical jobs) loves using it too!!! It can do big fat weeds by the barn as well as the lawns, so I like it a lot.

The dogs arrived - yah :clap: and failed to live up to all expectations of running off immediately. They are dead happy here in doggie paradise. Rufus the shaggy one keeps on getting in the pond (I'm not a big fan of that) and Chica the lurcher keeps on barking at the squirrels. I am surprised and delighted to report that they are not in the least bit bothered by the coyotes howling at night. 

We have visited the local feed store twice, and (as well as purchasing things) have received a vet recommendation and a number for a pig farmer who might be able to sell me a half pig- and hopefully a couple of weaners in the spring. I have learnt that when I say weaners (meaning baby pigs), the locals hear wieners meaning sausages. Hmmm. 

The fence guy comes round tomorrow evening. At home, fencing is costed at materials plus labour. Here, the local one-and-only-fencing-firm seem to charge it at 'how much can you afford?'. So luckily, we have been given the number of Fencing Guy Who Used To Work For Fencing Firm. We need a few repairs to the paddock fence, plus some elec fencing to keep the doggies in.

I need to get a trailer and have been receiving some advice on this forum - thank you all. Maybe next week when husband had gone back to work, son and I will go out trailer shopping... Eeek! A trip out on my own! 

Compared to Shropshire, trailers are a lot more expensive. And different. And spread out further.

Tomorrow, the opening of a bank account

Oh - I haven't mentioned the exploration of the Canadian supermarket! Save that for the next gripping installments.


----------



## paintedpastures

Enjoy reading about your adventures ,continue with your updates && new experiences!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*After two weeks*

Well, it's almost two weeks since we landed and in many ways I feel very settled in indeed! Some rooms still have boxes in them - principally what will be our library as I need to buy or have built some bookcases. We have hung some of our pictures up but not all. 

The walls here are lined with 'dry wall' that's what it's called) which seems to be some kind of thick chipboardy stuff. You can bang a nail into it easily enough, but just doing that isn't strong enough to hang a heavy picture. I need to visit the hardware store to ask questions and buy the right things for heavy pictures. I have found the equivalent of a rawl plug - it's called a screw anchor I think - for fixing wayward curtain rails that Son swung on, so I'm learning. Actually - that reminds me; I screwed in the screw anchor (self tapping), then went to screw the screw into that, but it's not Phillips head, it's not straight edge, it's not allen key shaped - it appears to be a Square Hole. So I need to buy a Squaredriver.....

Our local town, Spruce Grove is full of big shops (sorry, stores) so there is problem in buying all this stuff, it's just knowing where to go - and what to get that's the challenge. All the people are very welcoming though. Yesterday I was given excellent instructions on how to dig in a mole trap by a lady in the store. Mole traps are the same as in the UK, but from the description I was given, the moles are definitely different. I'm yet to catch one to find out, but on the basis that the County will pay me $1/mole tail, I am motivated to get catching!!

The Supermarket is GREAT! Yes, I am very surprised to admit that I am an immediate convert to the joys of Canadian Supermarkets. There is so much choice compared to the UK, and so much more fresh fruit and veg from all over North America. As well as the expected surfeit of ready meals that look very processed to me (but I'm sure there will be a few lurking at the bottom of my freezer before long for those too-tired-to-cook days), there are masses of things that I'm happy to try. I spent a fortune in my first shop because I had to start from scratch - herbs, spices, baking ingredients, meats, fish, sausages, butter, everyeverything. New things I have tried? Here's some of them - wieners/hot dogs that microwave to heat up and actually taste good, Croissant Crescents to unwrap, roll up and bake, a big tub of Crisco (vegetable lard stuff) that I now wonder how I'd coped for 42 years without, salty cracker things to sprinkle on chowder, a zillion different varieties of baked beans, maple flavoured everything....... Maple beans, maple bacon, maple cheese, maple crisps, maple popcorn.... I'm going to enjoy shopping and cooking in Canada.

Also I am now the proud owner of a Kitchen Aid Food Mixer. It's the top of the range last-a-lifetime model that replaces the Kenwood Chef I loved and left in the UK. I bought that together with a great hand blender with loads of attachments in 'The Bay' in Edmonton. Sadly.... they don't stock Teasmaids, and hadn't heard of them.... Happily, Amazon.ca tells me that Breville do make such things, and I'll be able to buy one from Sears in Edmonton. Hurray!

The post here is different: we have a post box (sorry, Mail Box) up the road at the junction of our road with the next East-West road up. As far as I can work out, the mail is delivered sometime after midday into that box, and if we have a parcel to collect we have to go to the post office to get it. Apparently Canada Mail is reallllly slow compared to the UK Postal service. Husband says that when Canadian Execs go over to the UK they are amazed at the speed and efficiency of our postal service there. Shaw TV said that they were sending us a replacement TV Tuner 8 days ago and it hasn't arrived yet. They promised 5 - 7 working days delivery time so I get to phone them up to complain next Tuesday if it still hasn't arrived. 

Two weeks in the house without a television!! I'm not suffering at all, and son is fine because he can amuse himself on the ipad or with his books. Husband is missing it I think - he likes to chill infront of the screen. 

Broadband here is via a dish, not through the 'phone line so the bandwidth is much less than we were used to in the UK. Here we get 3 Gb (Mb? Mgb? Ggb? whatever) compared to 10 at last house. It only really makes a difference if trying to stream a TV program in though, so not a hardship.

My hen house is ready for chickens. I have erected a temporary fence to stop the chicken-chasing-Lurcher from terrorising the poor things as soon as they arrive, so now we just need to find somewhere to buy some laying hens from and my first animals (after the dogs of course) can arrive


----------



## Maple

I am SO SO SO delighted you are setting in well.... and incredibly jealous that you are getting to experience the fantastic assortments of Canadian food that I dearly miss.... Dear Ireland have you heard of crisps/chips flavoured something other than salt & vinegar or cheese & onion??

Canada Post is notoriously bad.. the last parcel my mother sent me took 3 months to arrive. Suppose you take the good with the bad 

Keep updating, this blog is better than any book!


----------



## Golden Horse

That brings back fond memories, I'd forgotten just how expensive the first few weeks are trying to stock up all those staples of life, the spices, salts, herbs etc etc. At the same time Jim was trying to stock up his workshop, every little breakdown required a run into town, because we needed a different tool or part.:lol:

How are the dogs settling down, are they speaking Canadian yet?

I can never work out how the Royal Mail delivers the post, but Canada Post delivers mail, eventually......


----------



## Shropshirerosie

I have equipped myself with leaflets from the local County office about all things 'acreage'. So information about pasture management, grains, weeds, noxious weeds, skunks, coyotes, tree-eating bugs, and ants. An entire leaflet about ants..... there seem to be many kinds around here, and the leaflet was principally devoted to instructing me on how to kill, control, destroy or eliminate their population around houses. I don't know what types are surrounding me, but I think the pesky little things that create mini-volcano looking structures on the drives and paths are probably what are called Pavement Ants. Every day when I walk the dogs around the property in the morning I take joy in stepping on all their little volcano-homes that I come across. The leaflet did give one sentence acknowledging that Ants can, in the right environment (ie NOWHERE near humans) be quite useful as they attack other even less popular grubs, but in the main the information was in the 'nuke and destroy' category.

This is probably indicative of Man's hold on this particular part of Canada - it's a very temporary flimsy hold. Wooden houses surrounded by nature that we keep at bay, but there is no doubt at all that nature would take this house (and all our lovely outbuildings) back very quickly if we turned our backs. 

On the flip side, in Northern Alberta there is (dare I say it like this?) a pillaging of the earth going on that will leave permanent scars. Oil, Uraniam, Gas (Natural Gas if you're in Canada) - they are being extracted with an energy that is only increasing. The population here is growing exponentially and they need more people to dig, tunnel and engineer the wealth out of the soil. It's a growth economy such as I have never lived in before. Almost no unemployment, investment pouring in from immigrants like us. High demand and low supply of labour, services, materials makes getting some things done trickier than in the UK; there aren't any fencing contractors falling over themselves to give us a competitive quote - oh no, we go to the back of the queue, and we pay Their Price (which appears to have no relation to labour and material costs at all!). Handymen also - for minor repair jobs - are like Hen's Teeth. Really, if you want a job done you either do it yourself, or you make it a Big Job to make it worth their while. All interesting, and different.

Oh, and the Accents. This country is chock full of people from around the world, all in varying stages of Canadian-Accent-Acquisition. Yesterday I had a long conversation about our (not working) satellite TV with a guy from NZ now living in Calgary, my bank 'phone call was answered by a chap from Hong Kong living in Edmonton, the guy in the Dodge Garage was from Swindon but been in Canada a long time (that was a straaaange accent). Some of the locals have a hard time understanding my accent (which is cute apparently), and I have quickly learnt to speak clearer and slower if I want to be understood the first time. I suspect my vocabulary will adapt fairly quickly. When my Truck wouldn't start the other day a lovely old chap from the Spruce Grove Pilot Service helped me (I asked - his job is to drive in front of extremely large vehicles heading through town to stop them flattening the rest of the traffic and other buildings). I asked him if he had some jump leads so he could give me a jump start. It's a Boost - not a jump start. It of course is the Hood not the Bonnet. He smiled and helped me despite I think not getting most of what I was saying. (feeble girl - car won't start - the universal signal for men to gather round the engine and look at it in a meaningful way).

So! Today I await the engineer from Shaw Television to get this TV Tuner working (I never thought I'd be singing the praises of a Murdoch organisation, but we never had this trouble with Sky in the UK!), I will compile lists of trailers to 'phone about, horses to 'phone about, chickens to 'phone about and collect, and places to take son where he will not be bored out his mind poor thing. The sun, of course, is shining.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Golden Horse said:


> How are the dogs settling down, are they speaking Canadian yet?


The dogs love it here - they have freedom outside while I'm in and around the house, and a pond for shaggy-dog to dunk himself in when he gets too hot. Lurcher-dog likes to run alongside the truck when I'm driving around the property and shaggy-dog likes to sit in the back importantly.

I'm pleased, and fascinated, by the fact that whilst they bark at squirrels and all manner of small furry or feathered things deserve their aggression and attention, they pay absolutely no attention to the noise from the Coyotes at all. Why is that?


----------



## Shropshirerosie

I have shamelessly plagiarised the following from my e-mail letter to friends back home:

We are really enjoying it here. *I'm sure the beautiful weather helps (you're always on holiday when the sun is shining this much), but really it's a wonderful place. *We have a fabulous home that our furniture looks very happy in, and plenty of storage space so it can be a tidy place (except for Son's domain). *We can sit on the deck in the evenings sipping beer (or guzzling it) looking out onto absolute beauty. *I walk around with the dogs each morning touring the (so far imaginary - haven't got them yet) hen house and the stables (imaginary horses in there too), around the field to the road (no traffic - because our road is a gravel road, no-one chooses to drive up or down it) and up the track through the hayfield, and into the woods, round the back and back to the house.

It is easy to drive around here and to navigate; everything is either N-S or E-W. *Once I'd made the paradigm shift from English Towns to Canadian 'retail park' Towns, I have decided that Spruce Grove (10 minutes N of us) is a nice town with a great selection of shops. *I have visited the Feed Store for information soo many times, and the hardware shops too.

People are very courteous - these Canadians in Alberta (I can't speak for others!) naturally say 'please' and 'thank you' and 'you're welcome' all the time and no-one ever does any pushing or shoving or ignoring or general rudeness. *I went to 'Registration Evening' at the local leisure centre last Thursday. *All the clubs in the area (sport clubs) had a table and were giving out information - I have signed Alfred up for Taekwondo, (Ice) Skating, and Boxing. *The lady at the Curling table was very friendly and if I feel I haven't met enough people in a month or so - I might go and have a go at that!! Everyone was extremely welcoming and helpful and friendly - it was lovely!

I'm still searching for a Horse Trailer (and subsequent horses). *I have been to a trailer dealer and had a good look around so now I actually understand the differences between them all. *They are all (like my Bateson was) lower to the ground so the horse just steps up. *There are some Steel ones which are considered the 'lower end of the market' but seem perfectly serviceable and good-for-the-job and I think I will end up getting a new one of those - cheaper than a second hand fancy-pants Aluminium one.*


I'm still searching for a Horse Trailer (and subsequent horses). *I have been to a trailer dealer "Fosters Covered Wagons" and had a good look around so now I actually understand the differences between them all. *They are all (like my Bateson was) lower to the ground so the horse just steps up. *There are some Steel ones which are considered the 'lower end of the market' but seem perfectly serviceable and good-for-the-job and I think I will end up getting a new one of those - cheaper than a second hand fancy-pants Aluminium (pronounced the English way) one.*

Son and I visited his school which is 9 minutes drive South of us. *I'm sure that when he takes the School Bus it will take a little longer but certainly it's not going to be a long journey. *He's nervous - but looking forward to having friends of his own age again. *I'm as nervous as hell on his behalf!!

I made my first Solo Drive into Edmonton on Friday and we went to West Edmonton Mall (WEM) on various shopping missions. *WEM is like (local back home centre) only:-

Bigger (much much much bigger)
Less crowded
Easy Parking
Spacious
It has an Ice Rink (large one) on one of the internal junctions
And a Sea-lion park
Galaxy land (rides)
A shooting gallery
..... and lots of other stuff. *

Basically - because it's so big and spacious, it is actually enjoyable to be in! *After shopping we met Mike and had a meal in one of it's many restaurants. *A very Edmonton Day.

Our Satellite TV still doesn't work - three engineer visits later and he's coming back tomorrow. *The dish needs moving onto the roof apparently, and some cables put in. I don't think our vendors had working television..... I am learning the differences in these wood & cardboard houses (sorry - it's called Dry Wall, and is definitely not cardboard) and how to make holes and then mend them again.

Yah!! I have bought some Hay from local Nice-Chap-who-has-time-to-chat and give me loads of information about where to go for what I need, and he also identified some of the grasses in the pasture for me. *It seems to be a very good horse pasture from what they all say. *He is angular with skin that has seen sun and snow and no moisturisers, and is JUST the sort of person you want to befriend.

Also! *Neighbouring farmer came round and talked pasture, moles, weeds, fruit and veg with me. *He's also a useful person to know, and is going to cut my hayfield for me. *Shropshire Farmers and Alberta farmers are identical apart from the accent.


----------



## newowner

Welcome to Canada!

I hope that you enjoy our wonderful country!

Sorry that this is a belated greeting, but we have been busy getting our hay in, (we buy "standing hay" and my SO and I cut, bale etc.) as we only have 6 acres here at home.

Am happy to say that we were very lucky this year, with weather etc and have ended up with some lovely hay) even though things have been so dry here this summer. We stored bales of straw this year... going to try and see how it works, in combination with shavings, for winter bedding for the stalls. 

As I myself have gone through the experience of moving my child to another continent, (she was 2 when we moved to Germany) I can relate to the wild and wonderful and scary emotions that come with this type of change!

Enjoy and again welcome!


----------



## jaydee

*new home*

We made the move 5 years ago from the UK to the US, complete with 3 dogs and 3 horses - were we mad - yes we were!!!!
I moved into a house I had only seen on the internet and it looked very diffferent in real life. My husband had bought some life essentials - like beds and cooking stuff to keep us going until our belongings arrived. Our horses spent a month in Quarantine & arrived before their equipment did so we had to go out and buy them essentials too. It was 90F and they had left a chilly summmer in the UK so had almost grown winter coats - they were so hot and sweaty I had to clip them. When we got our first snow at the start of december we were so excited - by March and we still had snow we were going 'freakin mad'. We had to buy much warmer clothing and boots.
It no longer feels so strange, we have adapted to all the cookies, chips,candy, soda terms. The wildlife that wanders across out property. Our dogs have far more to bark at. Our animals have increased by 2 more dogs and 2 more horses but still no chickens
Good luck with settling in to your new home, after the UK the space is wonderful here
We also lived in Shropshire for several years. I will always miss the countryside of Britain but it was disapearing fast


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Dogs, horses and children.*

In no particular order.

Our dogs have really settled in here, and have belayed our initial fears that they would run off, never to be seen again. The perimeter fence is on hold - mainly because we can't get anyone to come and do it, and partly because I don't have the equipment to do it myself, and also because they haven't shown any sign of running off. They are getting fitter and fitter. They have always loved to play the game of chase in big fields; Lurcher always our front just toying with GSD cross, never letting him catch her. Now when they play in the middle of the day, it usually ends up with him going to dunk in the pond, and yesterday she got on (completely) the water trough. Happy happy dogs.

Until........last night I put them out last thing, and heard what I term their 'hedgehog bark'. Of course, UK hedgehogs are small, cute and defenceless and just sit there quivering with fear. Oh dear.......this was a porcupine and Rufus (GSDx) got a nose full of quills! He was both a very sorry sight, and I am ashamed to admit a very funny sight. Anyway, we quickly did research on Dr Google, and then took an hour perfecting the technique of pulling them out with pliers. I really really hope that he has learnt his lesson and will give them a wide berth from now on.

Son starts school on Tuesday, and not a moment too soon. Company of adults only is not good for a 7 year old boy for this length of time. On Thursday we did a 'trial run' of getting to school (in real time of course,). Partly for my benefit as I would hate to be late on his first day, and partly for his to help allay some of his nerves. He has packed two small teddies into his rucksack (sorry, backpack) that are small enough to not be visible to the other kids.

Oh, yes, and today I went on my first Road Trip across Alberta to see some horses!!!!! Hip hip! I will now keep you in suspense until I have concluded the deal 

Ps and husband has bought us a tractor, yeah! It's old, beat-up, and perfect.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Deal agreed, vetting to be done when owner gets back from trip to Spruce Meadows


----------



## paintedpastures

Shropshirerosie said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Deal agreed, vetting to be done when owner gets back from trip to Spruce Meadows


Exciting But you are sure keeping us in suspense,can't wait to hear the details of you new acquisition!!:clap:


----------



## jaydee

So what sort of horse have you 'bought'?
Are you planning on competing?
Life here is way more exciting for dogs - so much more to bark at. Ours ignore the coyotes but the woodchucks drive them crazy. Beware of contact with skunks though!!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Horse info will come when the vetting is passed - don't want to jinx it:wink:

First day of school today, I so so want him to have a good day! Please let him make friends, have a good teacher, and no bullies in the class:???:


----------



## jaydee

Shropshirerosie said:


> Horse info will come when the vetting is passed - don't want to jinx it:wink:
> 
> First day of school today, I so so want him to have a good day! Please let him make friends, have a good teacher, and no bullies in the class:???:


 It took me two attempts to buy a horse here - discounting the one I had lessons on twice a week for several months with a view to buy. The first one I sent back after 6 weeks as she was like riding a robot that had a panic attack every time I asked her to do something she wasn't programmed for. A lot of horses here that do shows seem to be 'one trick ponies' and never hack out/trail ride.
Hope your son enjoys school, mine was in High school when we came here and it made for a lot of changes from our UK education system but he settled in very well and his english accent made him very popular with the girls!!!
They do seem to be so much more involved in sports and stuff in school in the US & Canada (I have family in Ontario) so prepare yourself for the skiing and ice hockey


----------



## Paintlover1965

Happy first day of school! Hope your son finds some friends easily. Looking forward to hearing and seeing your horse acquisition. Must be very exciting for you!


----------



## paintedpastures

jaydee said:


> So what sort of horse have you 'bought'?
> Are you planning on competing?
> Life here is way more exciting for dogs - so much more to bark at. Ours ignore the coyotes but the woodchucks drive them crazy. Beware of contact with skunks though!!!


 Yes Just wait for the first dog skunk encounter:lol: Just as much fun as the porcupines:wink:


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Life's taking shape*

Today was son's third day at school. What a difference going to school makes to a grumpy 7 year old! Instantly I have my little boy back  The lack of child company plus the lack of HIS friends plus the scariness of new school looming had made son into a very grumpy and touchy boy (insight into teenage years...). He was as white as a sheet when I took him into school and the picture I sent to husband at work of his little boy sitting in strange classroom looking lost almost made him and all the secretaries burst into tears! Seven hours later and he was a different child; happy, talkative and normal again. Phew.

No special friends made yet, but he seems to be rubbing along with them all okay. Now I'm really hoping he'll be wanting to invite friends over - then I'll be convinced he's settling in. It seems like a really lovely school and his class teacher is making a lot of effort to help him settle in. Today's the 'Meet the Teacher' Barbecue for new parents, and I presume old ones too! Gulp - that's my turn to meet people and 'extend the hand of friendship' so to speak.

This morning I went to collect some chickens. Hurray! Compared to our old bit of Shropshire, chickens seem awfully hard to find here - I drove 40 minutes to get a mixed batch of 7 hens and a cockerel. I really can't understand why there aren't chickens for sale on every block - surely there's enough people round here that keep them?! Maybe when winter hits, and I discover that I not only have to keep them warm with a heat lamp (already bought), but I also have to go out to them and wrap their little necks up in angora scarves and make them hot popcorn will I realise why there aren't many around....

The lady I bought the hens from also has turkeys (none for sale sadly) and rabbits. I'm going to ask husband if he'd be up for rabbit slaughter - if he is, I could have some of those for meat too. 

I will be much happier (I'm not unhappy now, please note!) when the majority of our meat comes off our land, and not the supermarket shelves. Roll on spring when I can start to source myself a couple of wiener pigs.

Mole catching continues with fervour. I'd really like Farmer L to not get his blades snared in big fat molehills in our field. Did I mention that I get $1 per moletail from the County? The field is a mix of grass and alfalfa - I've never seen a field like that, but it seems common here for the hayfields to be an alfalfa mix. I don't know why - perhaps it's the need for energy in the winter. 

Spoke to the vet down near where potential horse is located - hopefully a vetting will be done next week, and then maybe I can go collect! Oooooh that would be exciting. Husband has been strimming under the 'leccie fences, I have tidied up the barn, filled the water troughs and pondered the winter paddock wondering whether I should re-seed it in the spring. It's a mass of weeds at the mo, and the back third is lightly wooded. The trees I like, the mass of weeds I'm not so sure about. 

Off to school barbecue now. Eeek!

ps - No Skunks yet! Long may that continue.....


----------



## jaydee

You seem to be settling in really well - keeping busy is so important. Within days of being here I had bought tins of paint to get rid of some of the awful decor to make the house seem like my own and I was digging out the start of my garden - couldn't live without a garden!!!
I have wondered how chickens survive the winter here - have visions of them all frozen solid to their perches
I still remember how amazed we were at how cold it gets and how sick you get of the sight of snow & ice. My UK friends & family start blabbering on about daffodils and crocus and all I can see is white stuff!!!
So glad that your son is happy with school - they are pretty resiliant but you never stop worrying no matter how old they are
Hope the horse things goes OK


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*The spending should slow down soon?..*

I think we're reaching the end of our 'capital items' spending thank goodness! 

We have found a side by side UTV :clap: which I will be very happy to chug around in moving hay, muck, tools, mole traps, dogs, saddles around the place. I'm going to collect it this Wednesday all being well. I have discovered the omniscient U-haul and learnt the process that is renting a trailer from them for transporting it to our place.

The vetting happens tomorrow... Fingers crossed fingers crossed

On Saturday we went a couple of blocks over to pick up our new-to-us old tractor. Yippee! It's called Wilma in the best Fred Flintstone 'Wilmaaaaaaa!' tradition. She's old, blue-ish, has a three point hitch, a blade and a bucket. Husband played on her for the morning she came here, practising grading (levelling) the drives. Let me just say that the drives were less rutted and bumpy before he started...... I too need to practise as I will be principle snow-clearer in the winter while husband sits in his suit in his warm BMW 4x4 waiting to go to work :lol:

I really enjoy this country, the friendliness of the people, the wide open spaces that aren't crowded! The opportunities that are opening up for my family. Husband is home earlier that he ever used to be, we actually have a life together rather than just exhausted time at the end of the day. 

Son gets on the bus at 7:13 am. It starts my day early, but oh it makes my day so efficient! And we get to see the sunrise at the mo. Funny child is really into the Greek Gods at the moment and he gives me a running commentary on what Eos, Selene, and Apollo are doing as we watch it rise. 

Today son went to Junior Boxing Coub for the first time. He seemed to enjoy it and I hope he sticks at it. It channels the 'fight instinct' that is very prevalent in this particular 7 year old boy, and it's great for his Gross Motor Skills - which feed into his fine motor skills, which in turn help his writing ability. He did look funny with a pair of boxing gloves on:lol:

I think parents will be coming to visit at the end of the month. That'll be good.


----------



## jaydee

Hope the vetting goes OK
We have an old tractor called Alice!!! My husband is lusting after a new flash shiny one and keeps saying that the old gorl is on her last legs - I'm concerned that he will murder her!!!! She has character.
It was a really chilly night here (winter on its way) but a wonderful sunny day, this is the best time of year for riding
Your boy is going to really enjoy his life in Canada by the sound of it
Have you thought about winter clothes yet? You should - especially boots. I soon realised that I didn't know what cold was before we came here and Alberta is even colder!!!


----------



## paintedpastures

Any news how did the PPE go?? hope to hear about a new horse soon


----------



## Shropshirerosie

This morning husband got up at 5:00 to go to Red Deer and I listened to the radio for a bit pretending to be asleep, then gave in to awareness and woke up for my cup of tea. Thus I was super early, and thanks to my "you must go to sleep when it's lights out time" speech yesterday, son was awake and happy for getting up time. 

All of which leads to me being bright and breezy at 7:15 after waving son off, and doing an hours gardening before heading off to the bank for 9:00. But oh darn it the bank doesn't open 'till 10:00, so I went to visit my new Best Friend Forever, Mr Tim Horton, and then did a bit of furniture shopping before the bank opened.

We need bookcases - all our books are in boxes still - and I had read about the Simply Amish store, so went there. Admittedly, a shop that doesn't display it's prices on the website is always expected to be expensive, but Holy Cow! That furniture is expensive. Lovely, but expensive. And as we need a LOT of bookcases, I continue to search.

Did I mention the reason why I had to go to the bank? Aha! In Canada there is such a thing as a Certified Cheque, also known as a Bank Draft. We have Bank Drafts in the UK too, but I think they're expensive to produce and no-one uses them as pretty much everyone does on-line banking which is quick and easy. Anyway, I needed a certified cheque thingy to pay......the.....horse......breeder.....who...is.....delivering to me tomorrow!!!

My trailer isn't appearing until the end of the month, and I can't possible wait for that.

Popped in the feed merchant on the way back to pick up a few things that didn't make it out of the UK with me, then came home to spring clean (should that be Autumn Clean) (should that be Fall Clean) my barn ready for tomorrow.

Yip yip yippeeee I promise I will give all the details and pictures tomorrow when the deal is done and I can uncross my fingers


----------



## paintedpastures

OOOHHHH exciting can't wait for pics & hear all about his/her arrival
Did you order a brand new trailer then??... you are keeping us in suspense with all these new acquisitions:lol:!!

Maybe try Ikea for the bookcases they have everything there
Guess it is time to get a e-reader,then don't have to worry about where to put the books anymore:lol: I just got one but haven't used it yet so I'll see how i like it to the paper version:wink:


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Funnily enough, as you were typing that I was teaching my Kindle the password for our Wi-Fi here. I've had it for a couple of years and absolutely love it. But we do have a lot of books, and they all came with us, so they would like to get out of their boxes and sir on some beautiful shelves. 

I'm a book obsessive, and a traditional girl but I was hooked on the kindle as soon as I tried it. It looks like paper, it's comfortable to hold, and when you hear about a book you want to try....it's just a couple of clicks away on Amazon.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Well I've spent the last 45 minutes trying to load pictures onto photobucket, but have failed. I'll try again some time this weekend on the laptop and see if the problem is the iPad.

Anyway......

I am now the proud owner of U-kon, a four year old Chestnut Canadian Horse gelding _and_ of Riley, a seven year old Black Canadian Horse Gelding

:clap::happydance:

U-kon is a big eager happy puppy who wants to be your friend, heck he wants to be anyone's friend. Willing to learn, a clean sheet to educate 

Riley is a big black dude who would like a cuddle please NOW, and 'I think you'll find that life is easier if you take it at a chilled out pace while listening to some cool jazz'. He's been out on the trail, seen all the spooky things you can throw at him and things they're all cool, Man.

U-kon is my project and I will be riding him mainly English. I'll love training him. Riley is to be my Western mount, my sensible boy to ride and lead from, he'll carry my can't-ride husband, and if we were in the UK I'd say he'd be my hunter!

I don't know which one will be given the job of learning sidesaddle yet - time will tell on that.

They're beautiful, they're happy, they're out back in the starvation paddock because they're both FAT, and they're mine :happydance:


----------



## paintedpastures

Oh boy can't wait for pictures!! they sound great,Canadians are to be a nice hardy breed,solid bone & foot,good temperament.Never actually met one in person but have heard good things about them.I'm sure you will be happy with your choices!!


----------



## Maple

ooooooooohhhhhhhhh!!! Fan-freakin-tastic!!! I'm so excited for you! and photos are mandatory asap  

I used to know two Canadians (horses, I know plenty of people) and they both had such willing attitudes. They were both young but eager to please and the breaking process with them went smoothly. If your boys are anything like they were, you are in for a brilliant time 

Loving this journal, makes me super homesick but love it all the same.


----------



## jaydee

Rushing around as usual for the weekend but CONGRATS on not one but two horses
How exciting and they sound wonderful
Sidesaddle? Interested in that 
My horses have been the main thing thats kept me going over here in the rough patches of extreme homesickness
Good luck
NEED PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*I do hope these photos work*









U-kon steps out of the trailer








Closely followed by Riley








We put them in the 'weed paddock' which they though delicious 








Riley is a Dude, and the Boss









U-kon is a gawky teenager, and the baby








Do you want to rub my nose?








Shorry can't talk my mowff's too full


----------



## Maple

They are both stunners!!! Congrats on your two handsome chappies!


----------



## jaydee

Wow you found two beauties there - in great condition too
Looking forward to getting your riding updates now


----------



## Hidalgo13

Can I have your horses and your house plz? :lol:

Enjoy those two beauties! Take lot's of pictures too.


----------



## Koolio

Beautiful!! They are both lovely!


----------



## paintedpastures

congrats they are handsome & seemed to be settling in great!!


----------



## newowner

Congratulations! 2 beauties and all yours now!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## newowner

So how is the "getting to know you" period going?

Are they getting used to you and your routine? Are you getting used to a new routine that now includes barn chores?

Hope everything is going well!


----------



## Jake and Dai

Just finished reading the whole thread and am completely hooked! Congrats on those 2 beauties! I cannot wait to here more about your Canadian adventures.


----------



## Paintlover1965

Hi Rosie! Just sat down and saw the pics of the new guys. They look great! I love U-kon's chestnut colouring and the chrome on Riley. You're very fortunate to have found two nice Canadian's. Welcome to the Canadian horse fan club. Here wishing you many hours of enjoyment with your handsome boys.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

It's been a really full week which is lovely. Gradually finding a routine involving horses, house, child, school, husband but it's all a bit haphazard and reliant on the lists and calendars app on the iPhone at the moment. Which by the way are absolutely brilliant and having them both has revolutionised - or should that be - organised my life no end. 

To Newowner; having horses here at home in Canada is soooo much easier than on DIY livery at a yard back in the UK. Of course, the 'at home' part helps, but really now I am on a totally different regime of horses living out versus the relentless routine of driving to the yard as soon as school drop off was done, to turn out/muck out/ride. Yes I know that the winter will bring it's own challenges of cold and snow, but honestly the unremitting never-ending mud in England is jolly hard work. 

I had the saddler here this week (thank you for the recommendation A) to adjust my saddle to Ukon. after sime discussion on how much he will change and muscle out, he went on to do a really nice job on the saddle, adjusting then changing the gullet, and steaming the flocking with his fancy-pants "I bought this in Italy, it's the only one in Canada" steamer thingy. He charged me an eye watering amount which I think reflects both his expertise and the distance he travels in the job. I reflected afterwards that after 12 years of riding English and experiencing well fitted saddles, and the problems caused by poorly fitted saddles, that getting a proper job done still remains on my non-negotiable list of priorities for horses. It looks great on Ukon, here is a totally unflattering picture of him after our first schooling session. He's not sleeping, he's squinting in the sun.
http://i1151.photobucket.com/albums...cd0e7b684f10fa180fbd022b7f564_zps22dff485.jpg

I haven't got a saddle for Riley yet. I want a Western saddle, about which I know NOTHING so I have been researching types, sizes, shops everything. I hope to get him something this week. However..... I have ridden bareback  Three times now. this is something i have never done before, so i am very proud of myself. Until I have a saddle I am starting him moving bareback because he is the size of a house and can't be left to get fatter. He is built like a sofa, so a nice sort to start it on. Oh! And my mounting block is a tiny step from the hardware store and he is huge, so to get on him I had to do a Jump up to get my stomach on to his back, and then swing my legs over.

Both horses are lovely to work with, and though very different they both have the intelligent work-ethic head and physique that attracted me to the Canadian in the first place.

I've taken Ukon on to the road, and Riley just around the fields (not competent enough bareback for the road!) and I'm looking forward to taking them out on the roads and trails. I need a third horse - Ukon gets a bit antsy when Riley disappears. So my son's horse might need to be sourced earlier than I had thought.

Interestingly, without the company and audience of fellow liveries at a yard, I am calmer and more confident. Needs must I think, and there will be times when I sorely need company - but so far I am benefitting from being on my own.

Son is really enjoying school, and he's a very happy cooperative little person at the moment. I've enrolled him in boxing and taekwondo, and next week the (ice) skating lessons start. It's glorious hot days still here, but apparently yesterday was the last day of summer, and the Alberta seasons conform to their dictionary definitions I am told. Will all the leaves fall off the trees this weekend? It's been an amazingly hot few days so far this week, we're eating out on the deck every evening.

I went to the committee meeting of the school fundraising parents group earlier this week. It we fascinatingly all the same, but oh so different. The schools here are a lot more reliant on parent fundraising for sports equipment and stuff than in the UK and it's seems like more of a partnership. Anyway, they were talking about what sports equipment to buy and cross country skis were on the list. Plus a debate was had as to whether to upgrade the running track or the ice rink. The rink won because it will 'benefit more people for longer'. So different from old school where the head teacher, and the Council (local government) dictated what parent raised money was to spent on, and cross county sky's ha ha ha" Wellies perhaps 

I am listening with fascination to the Union problems that are upsetting the ice hockey league of North America. To have an entire season of sport (and all the accompanying commercial ventures) grind to a halt because of failure to negotiate succesfully is mind boggling. Oops did I stray into politics there? Brits should stay out of North American politics...:lol:

We had a plumber in this week courtesy of that wonderful thing that is the Welcome Wagon. He was originally a pastry chef from Switzerland. He and I spent a long time talking about pig keeping... And pig slaughtering. They have no slaughter rules here if you are consuming yourself and not selling - so anything goes. Would you like to hear about his exploits with pigs and a .22 rifle?......:-|

That's enough of me for now.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Hidalgo13 said:


> Can I have your horses and your house plz? :lol:
> 
> Enjoy those two beauties! Take lot's of pictures too.


No, you'll have to fight me for it all :lol:

Pictures a plenty no doubt about that.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Ooooh I forgot to mention - my Sidesaddle fits Ukon perfectly! :happydance:

My joy at this is principally because having a sidesaddle adjusted over here is not going to be cheap.....:shock:


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Well Flip*

I have hunted, jumped and dealt with moody bucking mares. I have hit the dirt more times than I can count without injury........

Until today :shock:

Today Ukon had a paddy and fly bucked me off, and I landed WHAM on my arm, breaking the humerus (upper arm) just below the shoulder. It's a corker and I will post a piccie of the x-ray ASAP.

So now I'm typing with my left hand and the horses have got an unexpected holiday. In to hospital to have it pinned in next day or so.

Darn it!!

Husband being supportive andnotrequesting I take up a different hobby!

Canadian hospital much nicerand swifter than good old NHS in Blighty.

Neighbour Who is an x-ray tech took me in, and did my x-rays herself.

Parents coming to visit on Thusday - bad timing there, but we might manage quite well with me reduced to speed of aged parents. Hope I can drive when the pin is in...


----------



## COWCHICK77

Oh no! Hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Koolio

Oh my! 

Don't get overly ambitious to try out all of the Canadian services too soon. Grocery stores, tack shops and shopping malls are all OK, but you don't want to be in a hurry to check out the medical, emergency and household or ceicle repair services. Oh, and add pest control and veterinary services (other than PPE's) to the hopefully later or better yet, never list. 

I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Northernstar

Hope all goes well for you!! I remember just last August, only a month after bringing my QH home, when I broke my finger (she, or the lead rope?) when a rabbit suddenly scurried in the grass near her head while my mare was grazing, and of course the lead rope in a flash tightened around my ring finger (wedding ring finger!!) causing a break instantly!!! I was lucky (and amazed!) it barely hurt at the time, but was able to lead her back to the pasture, make a little ice pack, drive myself the 20 plus miles to the nearest hospital where they cut the rings off (now hidden in the swelling) and I had to go 2 wks with the finger "buddy taped" to my pinky until I had surgery. In this time, I still did all pasture chores/feed/etc., and saddled and rode her 12 times!!! God was good to me, in that I had very little pain due to the weird way it was broken.... Best of luck to you in your recovery time!!!!


----------



## jaydee

Oh you poor thing - not a great start for you but bones heal and you will be back to normal again before you know it. Put your feet up and enjoy some well earned rest after your big move.
We too were introduced to the wonders of a new health care system very soon after arrival - though not horse related. We also found it a huge improvement on the NHS - when we walked into ER (A&E) we thought we were in the wrong place as it was almost empty and people were being moved through at speed and treated. No longer waiting weeks for a scan and even test results from our GP are there the next day - a busy morning at our GP means they have more than 3 people in the waiting room!!!
Yes it is nice to not have all that mud any more and the UK is really having it bad, our horse go out far more here in the winter than they could in the UK but I will warn you that by February all that snow and ice has lost its appeal and I have been heard to say that I would welcome a bit of mud by then!!
Take care and get well soon


----------



## Shropshirerosie

http://i1151.photobucket.com/albums/o637/jackydavies/7feee20937cbb7e1f366b7c1178a2225.jpg

Here it is. Now all fingers crossed that the hospital call this morning for me to go and get it pinned.


----------



## Maple

Oh dear  I hope you are feeling better soon! I am forever comparing the Canadian healthcare system to the Irish, and I have to say I was spoiled back in Canada.


----------



## Paintlover1965

So sorry to hear about your arm fracture. Hope you aren't having too much pain. I have never personally broken a bone (obviously, you can't see me but, I am now touching wood) and I feel badly for you having your accident. It seemingly takes only a fraction of a second and wham, you can do so much damage. Gotta love those horse reflexes! Here's wishing you a speedy recovery from your surgery. I can only hope my fellow nursing sisters look after you well. Get well soon! I love reading your journal entries.


----------



## paintedpastures

ouch you did it good!!:shock: Hope you don't have to wait to long to get things fixed.Speedy recovery wishes coming your way


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Tired after the day. Slept fine, son woke up and joined me on the sofa at 5:00, he's being very gentle with my arm Aaah 

So, coped through the day being tough and capable, took lots of painkillers and anti-inflammatory. Got a bit weepy when 10:00 passed and the hospital hadn't called me in to have pins put in - but this was mostly due to having starved myself up to then in case they did call! After food, went out into sunshine and felt so much better! It takes a broken arm to make me sunbathe by my stables :lol:

Son had his first (ice) skating lesson today. He fell over so many times! He's soo tough. I just wanted to swoop in there and pick him up - guess that's why the parents are put in the balcony 

Now exhausted. Parents arrive tomorrow. Wish I wasn't broken for them!

Thank you for all the well-wishes. Much appreciated.


----------



## paintedpastures

Jaylin said:


> Nice commenting, but I've some issue about it. Actually, I'm not
> sure to share it or not. So, first I'll discuss it with some friend.


:-? so what exactly is reason for this post then other than stirring the pot for some kinda of reaction:-(


----------



## newowner

Oh no, I am sorry to hear about your arm!! Hopefully you get the call soon and things get fixed up!!!!

Hope your parents visit goes well!

Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Quarter to 1 in the morning and just had my drink confiscated by the nurse ready for surgery today. Yesterday I starved and endured a cotton-wool mouth until 4:00 when they broke it gently to me that mysurgeryhadbeen cancelled.....cue Shropshirerosie bursting into tears! 

But nice surgeon has me listed for 11:00 today, and then if I am good, and super brave about the pain they'll let me go home in the afternoon 

My poor parents got to see me for 20 minutes on Thursday before I left for hospital!

The nurses are lovely, and my room-mate is fab plus there's lots of Morphine to be had- not a bad place to spend 48 hours :lol:


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Left handed typing is slow, and parents have been here. I've been keeping them busy with life on an acreage with one-armed daughter:shock::lol:

They return home tomorrow, I will be very sorry to see them go, but also will be able to plan next few weeks of re-hab, living and groundwork for the boys.

So this is just a quick check-in to say "Hi I'm still alive, and will return":wave:

(Cool, it's a one-armed wavy icon. How apt)


----------



## jaydee

Hope you mend soon, its such a shame you've had to experience this especially at this time of year with the dreaded white stuff just around the corner
Just noticed you are dealing with the driving thing too. I remember that, still get it wrong coming off car parks sometimes and I have to think hard when crossing the road on foot for some reason
Our english horses took a while to get used to riding on the wrong side too - funny how you dont think about things like that
Take care


----------



## my2geldings

Shropshirerosie said:


> This is an experiment. Will I continue this blog? Will anyone read it? Do I care about the latter? Only time will tell, and perhaps if I do continue to create on here then at the very least I can look back (probably in embarrassment) at my past.
> 
> In 41 days my son and I fly to Edmonton where my husband will collect us at the airport and drive to our new home. Home will be an address with more numbers than letters in it, surrounded by fields and a big blue sky. All our furniture will be there, looking uncomfortable and self-conscious in it's aged English-ness. Most of it will be in the wrong place and I will spend some considerable time moving it when I have found that time. The day after our arrival, our dogs will arrive. They will smell of shaggy-dog having been in kennels for two weeks prior. I don't think they will have minded the flight over, but we may never know.
> 
> Then we will all go into a low level state of shock. New country. New culture. Where's the Supermarket? What does a Coyote look like? Where's my potato peeler? I will take son to swimming lessons at the local leisure centre; I expect they teach the same swimming strokes the world over. Son will want to make friends, more important than anything to a six year old. He will have his seventh birthday in a country where he knows no-one but his parents. Deep breath! A mother's fear for the well being of her child looms large!
> 
> We will settle in. Meet the neighbours. I will buy a horse. Or two. I will get used to driving on the right, and I will master driving a tractor (yippee!). Life will continue, and I am absolutely determined that through my best efforts we will be okay.


Woot! neigbors!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Okay, let's see how many iPad auto-correct wierd typing my left hand generates today....

The arm is much less painful than it has been. I am almost off the "so strong and addictive the doctor takes your prescription seriously" ones, and now on the all-purpose Tylenol ones. Plus of course anti inflammatories. I'm still rattling really. I go to see the surgeon on Thursday for x-ray and consultation. I do hope he doesn't frown, peer at the x-ray, and tell me that I'm healing crooked. If all's well, then I think I keep the sling on for another 4 weeks, but have physio to start the muscles working again. It is all divine justice for waving two arms in the air at Husband for six months after he dislocated his shoulder. :lol:

Luckily the truck is automatic with the D - N - R stick on the steering wheel so I can drive. 

Son and his friend L are currently running around the house battling Romans and ancient Britons - I think it's fair to say that this game is directed by and starring Son. This is our third friend to visit. Friend 1 I was so nervous of me and my accent that he didn't eat anything, just gazed at me like a rabbit. Friend 2 J was super polite and wants Alfred to teach him to ride a horse. Friend 3 L today looks like an angel, but is currently cutting the heads off the prisoners in their game. Still about 4 more boys from his class left to invite. I have no idea which one will become a favourite. Apparently L's mum rides, so I'll be aiming at her!

The snow has gone; it just came, showed us what it looks like, then melted again. Currently beautiful blue sky, sunny Autumn weather. Or should that be Fall weather. My big bales of hay are stuck in the field until the canola is cleared off the field behind (the logistics of getting them in). I should have had small bales which I can get in myself, but small baler broke at the last moment..... Doh.

Husband did discover that his car doesn't have any traction in the snow at all so he has gone off today to part ex it for a 4wd. So much for the usual 4 months choosing which car to buy - this is a bit of a distress purchase. His employer pays for his fuel, so I believe he is considering a 5 litre petrol beast..... The environment doesn't really get a look in round here!

My neighbour A and I went shopping at WEM this week - I needed some front fastening bras (you try putting a bra on one handed.....) so she took me to the nice lingerie shops. And I introduced her to the delights of Lush products, and Sushi for lunch. That was the day it was sleeting then snowing - our gravel road has unique properties in very dusty weather, or very wet weather. In both instances it turns into a skid track so we skidded our way home. It's only gravel for our block - the rest of the journey was fine. On the radio they don't talk about rain so much as precipitation. I have no idea why, maybe it's because the have it so rarely, they feel it needs a posh name. Anyway, on the radio in the morning they don't give a weather forecast so much as a clothes forecast - "today it will be sunny with a 40% chance of precipitation at 4:00. Low of -2 overnight, high of 6 in the day. So take a light raincoat for when you leave the office". It certainly helps me when I'm working out what to put out for Son for school. 

And next week I'm going with friend H to an exercise class - I am her conscience and motivator because she doesn't like to exercise but wants to. We're going to the class for 'seniors' so I know I'll be able to do it even with an arm in a sling! I've been temporarily sacked from the Hot Lunch Volunteer duty at the school as a one armed lady is no help at all.

I am however being sucked in to be a committee member of the school foundation (parent fundraiser body). All I did was turn up to one meeting! As always, the number of people who buy tickets is large, but the number of parents who'll take part in organising is small. L's mum (she who rides) is Chair so I think it's inevitable that I'll be dragged in. I think she wants me to organise a social fundraiser at the waterpark.. An evening at the indoor beach in February - sounds like fun!

Went to a tack sale this morning - more western saddles and rhineston than you can imagine in one place. I bought a breastplate with a small amount of tasteful tooling (leather carving) for Riley.

The boys are enjoying a long settling in period due to my arm. I have mastered one-armed head collar putting-on and am doing a little bit of groundwork with them both. I think the biggest issue is going to be taking one away from the other....need a third! Yesterday I received a hot lead about who to talk to about children's ponies. There's a western kids gymkhana place near to us apparently. Mounted games Western style

That's a big update - my left hand is multi-talented


----------



## Koolio

Thanks for the update! I always enjoy reading your thoughts and impressions. 

Regarding the weather, the term precipitation covers most of what could potentially fall from the sky in one day. This includes rain, snow, sleet, hail and snail ( a mix of snow and hail, or large, rather hard snowflakes that plink when they hit the ground). Fall is usually pretty nice in this part of the world, but starting about now, we learn to be prepared for anything. I should warn you that while the daily weather forcast is an important tool to help you select your daily wardrobe, it is not terribly reliable. It could be warm and sunny enough to wear shorts and a short sleeved shirt, or it could be cold with blizzard conditions. It can also switch from one to the other in a very short period of time. I recall on one Bermuda shorts day at university, it was warm and sunny, making us all grateful we could wear shorts to class. By the end of my two and a half hour chemistry lecture, the temperatures had plummeted some 20 degrees and it began snowing. 

As for driving on those gravel side roads, that is a form of sport in this neck of the woods. Once you have your first winter under your belt, you will become an expert at carefully planned skids where you can park sideways in your driveway without even spinning a tire. This also works especially well in icy parking lots provided there a no other cars around to disrupt your momentum.

I am glad all is going well and wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## jaydee

You sound to be in pretty good spirits despite the injury, its certainly going to be one of those things you look back on when you remember your first days in your new life
We found the precipitation thing very odd too - reminded us of Chemistry lessons
We have now come to realise that 'showers' can mean anything from light rain for an hour to a torrential downpour that lasts for 24 hours. A dusting of snow is anything up to 4 feet and freezing rain doesnt mean that its cold and wet it means that your yard, trees, vehicles - basically anything it touches is covered in a sheet of ice.
Invest in some sort of grippers to fasten over the soles of your boots!!!
We also started out with nice economical cars and now have hefty 4 x 4's - we look at things like the Land Rover Discovery now and think how small they are!!! I would still like a Beetle for the summer though - they just look so cute
Keep up the good recovery


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Aaargh! is it just my bank (HSBC) or all Canadian banks that operate an Internet Banking site out of the dark ages?

Sorry, I know I don't normally indulge in pointless rants but really I do find it frustrating...


----------



## jaydee

Shropshirerosie said:


> Aaargh! is it just my bank (HSBC) or all Canadian banks that operate an Internet Banking site out of the dark ages?
> 
> Sorry, I know I don't normally indulge in pointless rants but really I do find it frustrating...


 No we found exactly the same when we moved from Lloyds TSB to a local bank here. I was suddenly back to writing cheques and posting stuff You'd expect the HSBC as an international bank to be different though - I used them in the US at one time and the internet banking was good so maybe it differs from country to country
On a plus side they are really lovely, know us by name and I can dial the branch direct and chat to someone and the list of things I can pay direct through them by internet is increasing all the time.
I'm still getting used to all the overhead cables but it doesn't look as awful to me as it did when we first came


----------



## Northernstar

Well put, jaydee! "A dusting of snow is anything up to 4 feet".... Are you _sure _you're not in N Michigan? Hee Hee What you describe is exactly our climate up here - and Shropshirerosie, do definately get some sort of an AWD (all wheel drive) as I'm certain your winters will be similar. I drive a Subaru Forester, which is like a car/small SUV combined, and it has gotten me through thick and thin where I live! One has to climb a hill to get to our road, then climb again to get to the house (1,313 ft) and nary was a time I couldn't get home! (We don't get plowed on the weekends as well) Anyway, so glad your recovery is going well, and continued good wishes sent your way


----------



## aspin231

It is amazing to be able to read all this, especially considering how I'm not sure where life will take me with international travel or moves!

I love hearing about your adventures and hope to hear more.

How's the arm?


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Koolio said:


> I should warn you that while the daily weather forcast is an important tool to help you select your daily wardrobe, it is not terribly reliable..


Darn it! Am I still going to have to use my brain and prepare for uncertainties! Doh.....


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Northernstar said:


> Shropshirerosie, do definately get some sort of an AWD (all wheel drive)


The locals keep themselves amused trying to scare me with tales of the winters here :lol: . Yes, I've got a Dodge Ram; a truck is my favourite vehicle by far - 4wd, towing, moving hay bales, the uses are endless.


----------



## Maple

Shropshirerosie said:


> The locals keep themselves amused trying to scare me with tales of the winters here :lol: . Yes, I've got a Dodge Ram; a truck is my favourite vehicle by far - 4wd, towing, moving hay bales, the uses are endless.


Call me mad, but I was still take a Canadian winter over an Irish (which can't be too far from an English) anytime! Yes, snow and -40 BUT in a country prepared for it and without the bitter "into your bones" damp cold we deal with here. Plus, once you have enjoyed the endless opportunity to go sledding, skiing (get some cross country skis, we had a set and I managed to use them on countless occassions in the park in the middle of the city), skating, snowmobiling, ect you will come into spring and then a proper summer where you get to enjoy sunshine, tshirts and shorts without wellies :lol:


----------



## jaydee

*Northernstar*
It has been a learning curve for us. Our first snow was forecast as 'Litchfield Hills will get a dusting of snow' tomorrow. We expected the typical UK inch of the stuff and woke up to digging our way out of the garage!!! We were so excited though - not so much by February when I was waking up every morning and saying 'when is this f****** stuff ever going to go away. I was contemplating sending out hitmen to all the people in the UK who kept telling me they had daffodils
Anyway we are used to it now - having the right boots, clothing, vehicles and equipment makes it all so much easier as does having 'indoor' stuff to while the hours away - I took up painting again and trying to write a book plus my family history project
*Maple* I agree with you - Once you have learnt to live with the snow its way nicer than knee deep mud and constant rain, now I mostly see blue skies and sunshine every day instead of all that grey gloom and know that its going to be 75F plus all summer - a lot of 90+ this year.
*Shropshire Rosie* I know you are going to deal with all of these things and have a wonderful new life. A whole chunk of my family emigrated to Alberta in the late 1800's and others followed them right up to the 1950's. They made a great life there, I only wish my father had found the courage to join them


----------



## Fulford15

Just saw this thread as I'm new on here - I live in Fort McMurray (5-6 hours north of Edmonton). It's a dry cold here, you will get used to it, just dress in layers :lol: I go to Edmonton often as it's the only place close to us with tack stores and good shopping.


----------



## Koolio

Shropshirerosie said:


> The locals keep themselves amused trying to scare me with tales of the winters here :lol: . Yes, I've got a Dodge Ram; a truck is my favourite vehicle by far - 4wd, towing, moving hay bales, the uses are endless.


Whining about the weather (and the innacuracy of weather forecasters) is the national past time here.  Winter really is bearable with the right clothing. It can get quite cold, but it is a dry cold. 

Driving on the other hand is a little more frightening when the roads are bad, especially when that first snowfall hits (forcasted for this weekend by the way). Cold or not, a light skiff of snow over a nice layer of ice will turn your vehicle into a curling rock faster than you can say "watch out!". You should be good with the Dodge since it is 4WD. You also have the advantage that it is a larger, heavier vehicle than most, which means you are more likely to come out on top in the game if inertia.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*My Arm doesn't need to be Amputated*

Yesterday I had my x-ray and surgeon update. Yah! The bash my arm got from my seven year old son didn't knock it out as I had secretly feared. When I say secretly, I mean of course that I admitted it to everyone but my husband :lol:

This is what I learnt from the Surgeon:

1 the ego of the surgeon knows no bounds, and the ability of all the medical staff to laugh at his jokes remains unfettered.

2 my English accent, which unintentionally gets more clipped the more he tries to patronise me, brings out the best (worst?) in the surgeon as he seems to think me a fine audience for his jokes.

3 my sling is now there only to protect my arm from crowds, horses, and small boys. When not around those, I can take it off and should use my arm as much as possible in order to get some movement back into the tendons and ligaments and such like.

4 apparently the fracture I sustained is extremely uncommon in healthy young people and that fact that I managed it is either indicative that I have weak bones (highly unlikely) or that the force with which I hit the ground centred on just one small part of arm was extraordinarily strong, and unlucky. 

5 my husband and I can call his dislocated shoulder and my proximal humerus fracture a dead tie as far as pain and inconvenience goes. But I still think I win because I fainted (which of course husband doesn't know) twice, AND I had to have surgery.

6 the bones aren't healed or joined yet, but the plate he put in is holding it all together so I don't need to worry about injuring it in the course of the day.

So hip hip hurray I have of course immediately embarked on a get-this-arm-mobile again programme. Which of course I overdo and get a bit tired by the evening...!

My upper arm can come away from my body by about 3 inches to the front, side and back (which makes putting a t-shirt on difficult, and taking it off impossible). The elbow has full movement now, but is incredibly weak. I have a bingo wing! on my right arm because my toned muscles are now feeble and flabby :lol: I can't rotate the arm in the shoulder at all.

Over the next four weeks I keep going on my own, then another check-up and x-ray, than hopefully physio to help get it moving.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*An English Girl tries out Round Penning*

In the course of being unable to ride, I have perused threads here to find out all the names of trainers good, bad, and ugly that do on-line training stuff as I am pretty much a novice when it comes to "groundwork" (that being a swear word in many an English yard).

So today, I went out to the round pen armed with a head collar and lead rope, and long lunging whip. My aim was to do a little work with Ukon to see if I could get him moving (as I see in videos), get his attention, and get his respect. First off I catch Ukon and head collar him using the patented one-armed trick as discussed on another thread, then go to take him into the Round pen. But oh! Riley sees grass which he hasn't investigated and he goes in first. Doh.

Put Ukon back in field, and go in to see what I can achieve with Riley. He's definitely more used to being free schooled than lunged and I was quite pleased with what I achieved - he's lazy, clever, thinks he's boss, but is willing to concede to me if I demonstrate my worth. Not an ounce of malice in him. A good education for me. Then I take him out, and fetch Ukon again.... One armed gate opening too slow and Riley slips in again! Cue another Riley session. With him I have to use the lunging whip ready to make contact with his bottom to prove that I really do mean business.

Then back to fetch Ukon again, and this time be cleverer with gate, and with telling Riley to move away before I open it. Ukon is the opposite of Riley and I could drop the lunge whip and just use the lead rope coiled up in my hand. He is young and showed it, doing some quite unnecessary speed but I was really pleased that I did manage to work with him and engage his brain. He was blowing like a train at the end of our short session - fat and unfit.

So - my first experience of "Round Penning", that ancient art so loved by many. Interesting, enlightening, and I will enjoy doing more.


----------



## jaydee

Sounds like a good progress. So you'll be out riding tomorrow then!!!!!!
I too had to try out the whole round penning thing - just to prove I could do it and so could the horse. We also did the tarp challenge. 
Our West Midlands accents frequently get mistaken for Australian or Irish ???????? At least no one here says how awful they are
Have you got any options for winter riding there - indoor schools for eg


----------



## aspin231

Shropshirerosie said:


> ...
> 
> So today, I went out to the round pen armed with a *head collar* and lead rope, and long lunging whip. My aim was to do a little work with Ukon to see if I could get him moving (as I see in videos), get his attention, and get his respect. First off I catch Ukon and head collar him using the patented one-armed trick as discussed on another thread, then go to take him into the Round pen. But oh! Riley sees grass which he hasn't investigated and he goes in first. Doh.
> 
> ...


Now, I _know_ you use that term over the pond, but it makes me giggle to hear it used in my own country!
Halter, m'dear!


----------



## jaydee

aspin231 said:


> Now, I _know_ you use that term over the pond, but it makes me giggle to hear it used in my own country!
> Halter, m'dear!


 Hahah No - In the UK a halter is something made of rope and/or canvas
It was always considered the 'cheap' alternative and the sort of thing that got left on horses sold at auction though welsh cobs are traditionally shown in hand in white canvas halters


----------



## Shropshirerosie

aspin231 said:


> Now, I _know_ you use that term over the pond, but it makes me giggle to hear it used in my own country!
> Halter, m'dear!


And funnily enough when I've been typing I have actually paused and considered which word to use - the one I've been using all my life, or the one which I've recently adopted to avoid confusion! :lol: As you can see, I've been taking the traditionalist approach..... Up to now!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Musings on Enforced Rest*

Since I've been a horse owner, I have had the following happen to me and my horse(s) which have forced us to take a break from riding:

Pregnancy
Childcare issues
Check Ligament damage
Knee injury
Abcess
Chiropractor treatment
Severe allergic reaction
Knee injury (again)
Check ligament (again!)
Moving country
Broken arm

Each one, apart from the pregnancy and country move was unplanned and unwelcome. However! Every single time either I or my horse(s) have had a period of enforced box rest I have admitted at the time that taking time out from riding and being forced to do groundwork, or just plain old care and bonding have been good for us. It has always always forced me to slow down, chill out, and take the pressure of my horse. And this has always been to our mutual benefit.

My broken arm now is forcing me to do what I would have advised anyone on here to do with new horses - take time to let them settle in, get to know them on the ground, relax and step back. And I am loving it! Yes, I am looking forward to getting back in to the saddle but this is a really good wake up call to take things at a pace that works for the horses as well as for my 'achievement timetable'.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Shopping*

Went shopping yesterday with a friend who was able to advise me on glove purchase. How stupid does that sound? I'm 42 and really should be able to choose a good pair of winter gloves for myself. But here's the rub: my life experience is of British Winters. These are invariably wet, with quite a lot of damp, all shrouded in fairly Chilly. That's not what it is here of course- here is cold, with large amounts of cold on top, and snow that is almost always not wet but is most definitely cold. 

I had been looking at gloves in the shops paralysed with indecision, and didn't realise it until friend said "buy these ones" OHH! I said - so the leather ones are good because they're tough and warm, and of course there is no WET to make them die a sad and crusty death! Never in England would I have contemplated buying thick leather gloves for the winter!

Next step Boots  Mmmm I love boots. Thick ones, thin ones, smart ones, tough ones, I love them all. The opportunity to go out and spend large money on a pair of Sorels (see, I am learning about brands) is filling me with joy:clap:


----------



## Shropshirerosie

English English - Canadian English

Pants - underwear
Knickers - panties
Trousers - pants
Break - recess
Petrol - gas
Gas - natural gas
Rotovator - rototiller
jump start - boost
Lovely - awesome
Super - awesome
Great- awesome
Brilliant - awesome
Wonderful - awesome
Isn't it? - eh?
See? - eh?
See - eh
. - eh
When it snows - when snow flies (I love that one  )
Snowing - snowstorm
Snowing - light flurries
Snowing - snows flying
Good doer - easy keeper
Nappy - herd bound
Nappy - buddy sour
Nappy - barn sour
Nappy - diaper
Shop - store
Workshop - shop
Detached garage - shop
(Stable)yard - barn
Barn - barn
Garden - yard
Front garden - yard
Back garden - yard
Some acres of land that we own - yard
Pretty flower beds - garden
Tea - steeped tea
Tea - black tea
Herbal tea - tea
Green tea - tea
'Tea, white, one' - black tea, with milk and sugar
Disgusting sweetened flavoured hot drink made out of cinammon and other stuff - chai tea
Bridleway - trail (though not an exact translation)
Hacking out - trail riding
Towing - hauling
Trailing - hauling
Horse Lorry - a what???
Hard feed - grain
Hay - grass hay (as opposed to the alfalfa mix hay which is more common)
Fuel efficient vehicle - why?
MPG - ha ha you're English aren't you?
Kilometres - clicks (slang, don't know how it's spelt)
Firelighter - firestarter

That's all I can think of now :lol:


----------



## Maple

hahahaha! Those are so true, thanks for a great laugh this morning Rosie


----------



## arrowsaway

I particularly liked the many usages of "eh."
I live about an hour from Windsor, stateside, and pretty much every one I know ends their sentences with "eh[insert appropriate punctuation]"


----------



## jaydee

Rosie it is indeed a foreign language. I have had to learn a lot of it if only to avoid confusion and save time!!! I will forever refuse to call my lawn and garden a yard. I WILL educate these people on that one!!!! 
My husband still laughs about the first lesson I had here when the trainer told me to halt (on the rail - I guessed that one) and reverse. I asked my horse to rein back (seemed to translate OK) and she did it very nicely. No that wasnt good enough, we repeated the exercise several times, I was almost accused of riding like a beginner, I thought our rein back was really good. I told trainer that if she could do better then she should show me so she I got off and she got on and she turned the horse around and set off in the other direction
Why did I not understand what 'reverse on the rail meant?


----------



## Maple

Oh and Rosie, just a few more to help you on the way should you come across them...

bunnyhug = jumper with a hood. 
Toque - soft hat/beanie. 
lorry = semi (truck)
tracksuit bottoms = jogging pants
tights = nylons. 
hairclips = berrets 

oh and...
awsome = awsome


----------



## ReiningCrazy

Jumper with a hood... you mean a hoodie?


----------



## Maple

Is bunnyhug only a Saskatchewan thing??? Now I'll have confused poor Rosie :/


----------



## xxdanioo

the term bunnyhug is very popular in Sask, not sure about the rest of Canada. We refer to a bunnyhug as sweaters with a single pocket in the front, and a hood.


----------



## aspin231

Definitely a SK thing. 
I'd never heard it in BC until we had a "Canadian Trivia' thing in gr. 8.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Bunnyhug! :clap:

I have some of those in my wardrobe and it's just the nicest name ever! I don't care it it's not an Albertan thing - I'll use it at home now 


Ps Jaydee - I would have done a reinback too


----------



## paintedpastures

I call them either bunnyhug or hoodie. Didn't think it was a regional thing/slag only to Sask. but then again I grew up in Sask as are many others that transplant themselves to Alberta,maybe it just crossed the boarder with us


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Getting my Riding Mojo back*

In truth, I didn't know I'd lost it, until it came back.

After the arm-breaking wham-upon-the-ground I have of course not been able to ride, and so I have been doing some groundwork in-between taking pictures of horses in the pretty snow :lol: I haven't missed riding, and I thought that was because I _knew_ that I couldn't ride, but I think that my mind and body just knew that I wasn't physically up to it. 

But last week, I had an e-mail that my saddle for Riley is on it's way (it's still on it's way...), and I got a little bit excited. Then day before yesterday I went out to play with the boys and my mind suggested that I do some mounting preparation practise, specifically - practise standing still at the mounting block. 

Riley, who can do it but can't be bothered, picked up the lesson very quickly and will stand as still as a mountain. U-kon who can't do it, as his head is too butterfly-young, well he also picked it up really quickly! I was super pleased and will be repeating as soon as this snowstorm stops. He's a butterfly-head, but he learns really quickly.

So now - yes - I am looking forward to getting back in the saddle. I will start on Riley who is a steady-eddie, and then if I am sure that I am physically up to it I will start on U-kon. Yes, I will have a friend there when I get on U-kon , I will listen to my commonsense for that one!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*The Canadian Media*

In the UK I was a BBC Radio 4 junkie, and here I am on CBC Radio 1 plus a little bit of GlobalEdmonton TV. So that is where my cultural references come from.

I personally feel that the BBC is one of the best institutions the UK has, I respect the integrity, the journalism, the ideals of the BBC. I love the fact that the BBC will fund a series of 100 15 minute radio programmes about items in the British Museum, and it will also produce gobsmackingly good historical dramas. I have spent my mornings listening to UK Politicians and Corporate Moguls being ripped apart and spat out by the interviewers seeking the truth, and not accepting spin and procrastination. Sometimes I have felt a little uncomfortable when I heard a junior government minister being hung out to dry in front of the nation. I have seen the media, both BBC and the Newspapers, particularly the Telegraph, the Guardian, and the Spectator ferret out the truth that had been hidden by corrupt officials in all walks of life.

So - in Canada. 

Firstly, I have been surprised at how much content I hear coming from the BBC, but in reality, I think it makes sense for CBC and the BBC to co-operate on resources.

Secondly, I have been surprised at how....._accepting_ the journalists are of the statements made to them by politicians and others. I hear the 'government spokesman' or 'union spokesman' or 'business representative' give an answer of such banality and obvious avoidance of the real issue and I wait for the interviewer to pounce, and demand a better answer...... but nothing! They just accept the statement, thank them and move on! 

In a way, it's nice to wake up in the morning to harmony and pleasantness, rather than listening to an inquisition, but it does leave me vaguely dissatisfied that the truth is not being uncovered. 

This bizarre NHL lockout thing is a case in point (and yes, I do fully accept that this is a massively complex issue of which I know almost nothing :wink, but I listen to what's going on and I think "Get them on the Radio, and the Television, point a microphone at them, and demand to know why they think it's acceptable to disappoint all their fans and potentially lose a whole season of sport and income, just because they are unable to negotiate an agreement!" These people should be publicly shamed into getting their acts together and resolving the situation.

See, I think that the media is here to entertain us, and to represent us. If the journalists are not asking the difficult questions, then who is?


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Let it snow, let is snow, let it snow*

The school buses were cancelled this morning, so I took son in to school. When we got there, to a fully staffed and functioning school, there were how many other children in his class?

Guess, go on.






None. Zero. Nil. Nada. Not any.


What is with this Snow Day thing?! If the teachers can get in, then surely the children can too? 

[caveated before you growl at me with an acknowledgement that yes, I know there are some people who do not have a suitable vehicle to drive in... but most people do!]


----------



## jaydee

Shropshirerosie said:


> Bunnyhug! :clap:
> 
> I have some of those in my wardrobe and it's just the nicest name ever! I don't care it it's not an Albertan thing - I'll use it at home now
> 
> 
> *Ps Jaydee - I would have done a reinback too*



You have no idea how glad I am that you said that!!!
I listen to the BBC radio every day via internet and its so different to US radio as far as news content goes. Maybe its the British terrier type personality mixed with the Bulldog one that makes us so more demanding of reasons
We had our first snow here yesterday - not exciting any more!!! The bad weather has come too fast and our horses are still too fit to have a week off between rides which makes some of them a little too exciting for safety, I've resorted to a quick lunge session before getting on Looby who hurled herself in very uncalled for bucking fit the minute my bum hit the saddle last week.
Hope you'll be riding again soon.


----------



## Maple

How are you settling in with the constant supply of snow now Rosie? Have you made enough snow angels and snowmen to last you a lifetime 

We're *fingers crossed* Canada bound in April.. so start thinking of any Ire/UK delights I can get here for yourself and Golden let me know and I'll bring them with me and get them out to you guys  Anyway.. I'm going to pick your brain for a second:

Shipping companies. I get a few quotes... I almost cried at the price of them! It would be cheaper to buy new stuff once we land. How did you find them?

I decided the nicest thing I could do for hubby is make the move in April... and not subject him to winter straight off the bat


----------



## jaydee

Maple - We were a company relocation so they paid all the costs but I remember we did figure out that it would have been cheaper to have bought everything new when we got here. Maybe look into just bringing your personal things that arent replaceable and sell everything else
I am a regular at auctions, estate sales and consignment stores - you can pick up some great deals and with 3 dogs in the house things soon get scratched, marked & stained here so I'm not the fussy houseproud type that needs everything to look pristine and sparkling new!!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Maple, congratulations on your move, I know it's been what you've been yearning for 

We were also company moved so again I'm sorry I can't help. I suspect that Maple is right about the cost of moving not being worth it - it depends I think on how much 'stuff' you have to, and what kind of property you will be moving to. The massive and unavoidable expenses for us have been the things you can't bring over the Atlantic anyway - outdoor things (covered with evil European soil particles), electrical items (doh! Wy can't we all have the same voltage?), vehicles (none of your European imported muck please).

So, I second the 'sell everything' advice - the recession is making eBay a popular place in the UK and presumably Ireland too.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Vancouver and back*

We went to Vancouver this weekend on a sort-of company paid for jolly. When we were in the taxi to the hotel, son and I were gazing out at the big old stone and brick buildings in the rain and we both agreed that it all looked a lot like London - only not quite.

We had a jolly nice time - touristing, Leonard Cohen concert, restaurant food, yadda yadda, but oh I was soooo glad to back home on Tuesday.

Glad to be back to:

My animals 
Blue sky
Beautiful snowy landscape
My animals 
Open space

Nice to be home!


----------



## xxdanioo

I love Vancouver, but only for short trips. I getclaustrophobic from the mountains!


----------



## jaydee

Shropshirerosie said:


> Maple, congratulations on your move, I know it's been what you've been yearning for
> 
> We were also company moved so again I'm sorry I can't help. I suspect that Maple is right about the cost of moving not being worth it - it depends I think on how much 'stuff' you have to, and what kind of property you will be moving to. The massive and unavoidable expenses for us have been the things you can't bring over the Atlantic anyway - outdoor things (covered with evil European soil particles), electrical items (doh! Wy can't we all have the same voltage?), vehicles (none of your European imported muck please).
> 
> So, I second the 'sell everything' advice - the recession is making eBay a popular place in the UK and presumably Ireland too.


 We actually managed to get 2 bird baths and a bird table here - they were presents from a way back and had a lot of silly sentimental value, we scrubbed them so well they were clinical but customs confiscated all my dried flowers and grasses. I've run my Wolsey clippers here through a transformer but they seem to lack power as a result so I'm buying some US ones this year
The relatives that I keep close contact with live in Ontario near Guelph and it does have a more British feel to it than this part of the US


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Happy Feet*

By which I mean happy hooves of course!

Farrier came today for his second visit. The first was when I was in a sling and drugged up like a sky rocket, so today was more 'normal'. I am soo pleased that I have, through recommendation, found a good farrier! That was one of my worries before I moved - we do get reliant on our farriers don't we; the spoken rule to "always look after your farrier" resonates around every yard and horsey home in the UK. Of course as a lot of our riding involves road work on tarmac roads, we need those shoes in tippity top condition!

Anyway, I was very happy that my boys were 100% better behaved than last time, that their feet were again super healthy, and that I like my farrier


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*New Saddle! Noooooooooh Sadddddddlllllllle!*

Oh oh I am so excited! My new saddle for Riley has arrived.. in it's box......from Indiana. Let me tell you, for a girl from the UK that is VERY exciting.

I'm going to open it very slowly to enjoy the moment.

(I have already fitted Riley's new bridle to him - we're almost ready to go )


----------



## Shropshirerosie

My bionic shoulder


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*So long no blogging!*

Isn't it weird, I just haven't got round to making any entries for some time now. I feel vaguely guilty - as thought I've failed on my commitment. And also a little guilty that my adoring public have not had my journal entries to lighten their lives........ :lol:

So, in summary:

- Ridden Riley three times, the third time I went up to my neighbours house which was the first time he went off the property. More on that in another entry.

- U-kon broke out of the stable when Riley and I went walkabout, illustrating perhaps a tad bit too reliant on Riley for my liking...!

- I have launched the school Fundraiser night at West Edmonton Mall Waterpark (tick on fronts of sociability, community volunteeringility, personal organisational skills, and learning that in Canada there is letter shaped paper not A4 shaped paper. That's why my printer doesn't print quite like my laptop says it should then....)

- Snow has dumped a number of times and I am a top snow plougher now

- my winter wardrobe is expanding rapidly

- we went for ski-ing lessons at Rabbit Hill and had a fantastic time!!! New family sport launched successfully 

- I had a phone call from the school that son had hurt his elbow...... cue trip to hospital and a BROKEN ELBOW!! Oh, that's just not fair.

So.......................... family skiing career is put on hold, as are skating lessons, sledging, and climbing things. Darn it. But we should be back on track in January.


----------



## Cacowgirl

What an adventure you've had. Truly amazing, to manage all that & stay sane. So sorry to hear about the broken bones for you & your boy. You are very organized & a blessing to your family, for sure. Really enjoyed reading your story & hope to see more from you. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Er herm. Introducing Sergeant Wilson*

Or Arthur to his friends


----------



## Shropshirerosie

The boys needed a friend to keep them company when I take one out....



He's verrrrrry cute



Ukon was overjoyed to move from bottom of the ladder to one up from the bottom! Arthur is a laid back little donk who gives as good as he gets


----------



## paintedpastures

OMG so cute,I love Donkeys. I have one but not as handsome:wink: He is the official announcer for meal times:lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

It is an unmistakeable call-LOL.


----------



## Breezy2011

Canada is great, you will love it for sure! I have lived in Canada all my life, I was born in Alberta and moved to Saskatchewan! A horse will make everything feel better to!


----------



## paintedpastures

Breezy2011 said:


> Canada is great, you will love it for sure! I have lived in Canada all my life, I was born in Alberta and moved to Saskatchewan! A horse will make everything feel better to!


:lol::lol: usually it is the other way around Sask people moving to Alberta,know I did...


----------



## Shropshirerosie

I just posted a thread in the training section about Riley, which I have copied here. He's one half of my two riding horses, and they couldn't be more different. Ukon is more what I am used to - a little bit sensitive, a little bit unsure, looking for leadership, a blank canvas. Riley was the spontaneous purchase when I went to try out Ukon and I'm still getting used to him. My current challenge is how to bring out the best of him, hence the post. 

Here is a descriptor of my big cuddly boy 

Riley - 7 years old, pure Canadian Horse (I have his pedigree) but nature threw in some latent draught horse DNA so he's 16.3 and built like a shire. Early years unknown, then bought by S who kept him in her large herd where he was Top Cat. S's husband took him trail riding in the mountains for a week, and S did lots of 'Trec / trail obstacle' training with him. In spring of this year he went for trial with the RCMP but was subsequently rejected by them. I don't know why they rejected him, that doesn't worry me.

He then re-joined the herd until I bought him in September. Then I broke my arm, so have been able to do little with him since. 

What I have learnt of him so far:

He is top of the herd. He will try to boss people around too, and if he were living with a novice horse owner he could easily be a thug. During his first week here I made it clear to him that the following aren't allowed:

Barging me
Nipping for treats
Jealous behaviour towards other horses when I'm petting them
Putting ears back or lifting back leg anywhere in my direction. 

He's clever and once I had established with him that I demand respect, he now gives it to me.

He will free-lunge in the round pen, but if i put a lunge line on him I will expend more effort getting him to move than he will in moving. When he free lunges, he moves because he understands what I am asking of him. If I forget to concentrate on the job in hand he will immediately stop working and put his head down to investigate the weeds growing in the sand. He is not afraid of a whip at all.

I have ridden him in the Western saddle. When holding a whip he is responsive to the leg and happily forward going. When being ridden without holding a whip he is sluggish to the leg.

I don't think he would spook at anything. His response to a threat is to stop and look and think. 

Sounds like the perfect horse doesn't he?! How to bring out the best of this chap, that's what I'm musing on.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Glad to hear that you are back riding. Did you have to do anything special to get your arm strong again? Hope Riley becomes a good trail partner for you. Some horses just need more "push" from their rider. Maybe try a blunt English spur?


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Christmas!!*

My first Christmas away from England (I'm 42) :shock:

My first Christmas away from my parents 

My first Christmas in this big beautiful country 

Wonderful feeding my horses in the snow outside my house :clap:

Excellent driving to our neighbours on the gator towing son on the sled behind :lol:

Strange planning a relaxed Christmas Day with only us 3 in the day, and neighbours coming over in the late afternoon 

It's time to out the presents under the tree and leave my stocking out for Santa 

Happy Christmas One and All around the Horse Forum World


----------



## Cacowgirl

And a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to you.


----------



## Maple

Hope you had a great Christmas!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Happy New Year!*

Well well well, it's 2013. On a side note, I don't know how my dad is going to cope - he is very superstitious and normally completely avoids the number 13 so I'm assuming he might refuse to write a cheque all year long!

Yesterday we went ski-ing at Snow Valley in Edmonton. It's one of the two city ski resorts that are little, but great for learning to ski or for a family day out. Sitting on the ski lift we discussed all the things we have done in 2012 -

Queens Jubilee red white and blue all across the country
Went to London during the Olympics
Went to the Olympic show jumping
Moved to Canada!
Living on an acreage
Horses at home
Learnt to skate and ski
Son changed school
Husband and son conquered their fear of chair lifts :lol:
Broke one shoulder and one elbow between us, but recovered.
I acquired a cool scar and a steel plate in my shoulder.

We've had an amazing fantastic year. The first half was difficult because it was all about preparing for the move, the second half moved so fast as it all happened. 

Do I have New Years Resolutions? Yes -

Get back into a regular routine of riding
Continue to enjoy life

The sky is blue, as usual and it's a beautiful day. Husband and son are on the playstation downstairs whilst I slob about in my pyjamas. I don't think I've mentioned that one of the joys of living as we do is that my principal attire in the winter is thermal under clothing or pyjamas around the house. And I have always loved winter clothes, so to have a good 6 months of winter fashions to wear out and about is me in heaven. A girl can never have too many pairs of long boots.

There, I've gone from reflective to shallow in just a few sentences :lol:

Happy New Year one and all in the Horse Forum


----------



## Paintlover1965

Happy New Year to you and yours Rosie! I am personally hoping this year's 13 is luckier than last. Have had a number of personal issues in the past year and am really looking forward to a fresh start. I too am glad to hear you're feeling better since your injury and getting back with your riding and training your Canadian Horses. We had our Canadian mare, Jade out on the sleigh this past weekend and had a great first run of the season. All the best in 2013!


----------



## Cacowgirl

I, too love my thermals-I'd probably freeze w/out them. Glad to hear that things are getting back to normal health wise. How are the new horses doing? This last year was pretty eventful for your family. Hope you get some riding time.


----------



## jaydee

Nice to get your updates - I have to say how much I admire your resiliance after all that happened to you. 
Christmas is still the hardest time for me as it was always a big social thing with a large extended family in the UK and I do miss that but we all caught up on Facetime and then I had a good cry!!!
Lots of layers - I found silky ones less bulky, its too icy here now to ride unless we go to a local indoor but hopefull it will thaw a bit - soft snow isnt too bad and I can 'blow' it off the menage.
You have to learn to live with the weather and enjoy it - at least thats what I keep telling myself!!!


----------



## Maple

jaydee said:


> Nice to get your updates - I have to say how much I admire your resiliance after all that happened to you.
> Christmas is still the hardest time for me as it was always a big social thing with a large extended family in the UK and I do miss that but we all caught up on Facetime and then I had a good cry!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I agree, I adore these updates. I was tempted to start my own journal as we prepare for the move but thought I'd leave it with you Rosie... as I dont think I could word the experiences as well as you do.
> 
> Jaydee - as for the Christmas thing... I feel what you are saying. I spend most of Christmas and new years in a mope... as much as I try and make it a big, fun and exciting day for my kids; a huge part of me is incredibly sad and I do indeed have a pity-party and cry. I'm booked in for a BC Christmas at my Uncle's next year as it will be our first Canadian christmas and can't wait
> 
> Rosie - how did you find the immigration paperwork??? I'm finding it very complicated... but I don't know if that is just the pressure of having it done right so that I dont delay on the estimated 8-10 weeks. I've got to get hubby a temp work visa, and get my little girl a student visa  All so complicated and almost impossible to get answers to my 500000 questions.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*The Kindness of Neighbours*

People in the UK are lovely, and there are many kind and generous people over there. But Albertans are on a whole different level of kindness and generosity. Neither my husband nor I are mechanically trained, and we don't really know even the basics of the internal combustion engine. So when my gator started to die in a cloud of blue smoke today I called my neighbour, and twenty minutes later it's sitting in his shop being mended and tended. Lovely people.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Maple - we were extremely fortunate that husband's work did all the immigration paperwork, I just had to provide the solicitors with reams of certificates and answers. I had to do the paperwork for import of our (ivory) piano, and our guns though so I did experience some nightmares of Canadian immigration paperwork. Yes, everything takes forever!!

Jaydee, Cacowgirl and Paintlover I am determined to commit to a riding routine. In truth it's not the weather but the horses at home that has destroyed the routine I had before. New year, new commitment 

Ps how do you blow snow off the manège? I've been blading a track with the tractor.


----------



## jaydee

You can buy snow blowers here so assume you can get them in canada too, a lot of horse yards use them in this area for menages and on the small turnout patches a lot of people have. Unfortunately useless for us at present as the snow we had turned to freezing rain which then froze the whole lot into something like an ice skating rink which now has another foot of snow on top of that. Oh Joy!!!!
Oh well Rosie - at least we're not up to our knees in mud!!!!
I wonder if you had questions on your applications like the ones we had for the US - I mean really does anyone answer YES to things like
Do you intend to commit acts of terrorism
Do you intend to sell drugs
Do you intend to be a prostitute
Bill Bryson makes some really funny comments in one of his books - which I buy in CD format (amongst others) to listen too when doing the barn


----------



## Koolio

Jaydee- many years ago I immigrated to the US (from Canada) with my family and we were asked those same questions. I was only 16 at the time, but I remember vividly how the immigration official interrigated me and accused me of being pregnant (I wasn't) and planning to have a US born baby. I guess this is standard procedure? So sad that anyone feels these crazy questions necessary.

Rosie - the trick to plowing snow is to move it much farther than you think you will need to. We plow our driveway to about 3 or 4 times its usual width. By the end of a snowy winter, we will have our normal width lane (if we are lucky). A snowblower is also a great winter accessory. You should be able to buy some kind of snow blowing attachment for your gator.

What is a menage?


----------



## jaydee

Koolio said:


> Jaydee- many years ago I immigrated to the US (from Canada) with my family and we were asked those same questions. I was only 16 at the time, but I remember vividly how the immigration official interrigated me and accused me of being pregnant (I wasn't) and planning to have a US born baby. I guess this is standard procedure? So sad that anyone feels these crazy questions necessary.
> 
> Rosie - the trick to plowing snow is to move it much farther than you think you will need to. We plow our driveway to about 3 or 4 times its usual width. By the end of a snowy winter, we will have our normal width lane (if we are lucky). A snowblower is also a great winter accessory. You should be able to buy some kind of snow blowing attachment for your gator.
> 
> What is a menage?


 I was so stressed out when we went to the Embassy in London that I was actually beginning to feel as if I had some sort of a closet criminal life that I wasnt aware of - that I'd blotted from my mind!!!
A menage is a defined schooling area.


----------



## Koolio

jaydee said:


> A menage is a defined schooling area.


OK Thanks!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*We are born to our personalities*

I am sure that my nurturing of my son has had some effect, but he is very much his own person and has strong opinions and likes and dislikes. 

He's doing great at school, and is popular. This weekend he was sooo so English, and eccentric and i haven't really stopped laughing (quietly).

A friend had his eighth birthday party as a Pizza and Hockey night, watching the Edmonton Oil Kings play ummm Someone else at the stadium. Eight boys, two adults, party, meet the mascot, stay up late yadda yadda. So, what do we have? Seven over excited Canadian kids and my son who comes home tired and grumpy and then the next day declares "I hate Hockey and I am never going to a Pizza party again".

He has never been bothered with watching any type of team sport, let alone playing despite our best attempts. Husband took him to football matches "boring", I enrolled him in junior Tag Rugby "I don't want to go again because i don't like being knocked down into the cold icy ground".

So I wasn't surprised that son didn't enjoy the hockey but ever-optimistic daddy was. He said "did the other boys enjoy it?" And son replied "yes, but they were all born to it". :lol: Where does a seven year old get that from?!

Anyway, apparently one of the biggest disappointments was that none of the other boys got his joke, which he made up himself "What has got 3 eyes, 6 arms, and 6 legs?............. A Tricyclops"

I had to explain that none of the other boys have got into Greek mythology yet.


I'm still laughing.


----------



## jaydee

Thank you for my smile of the day
My now not so little boy went back to College yesterday and I miss him so much - even at his age I still worry that he knows how to cross the road safely!!!
Our sons sound so alike - my one would not have been impressed with that party either and would have seen it as some sort of punishment, he did play rugby at school in the UK but only begrudgingly - he reserves his sporting interests for his horse riding, tennis and archery. His first year here the sports teacher organised a friendly 'soccer' match on his behalf as he knew nothing about Americal football or baseball - a very nice gesture, unfortunately our boy has no interest or knowledge of soccer either and managed to dislocate his knee a few minutes into the game - our first trip to a US ER!!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*GBiaPRfRH*

Do you like my catchy acronym for my new project? Getting Back Into a Proper Routine for Riding Horses, or GBiaPRfRH for short :lol:

I have discovered that for me the hardest thing about having the horses at home is the lack of a proper routine - partly due to not HAVING to go to the yard to turn out and muck out, partly due to it being just me with no friends to meet with, ride with etc. Also, breaking my arm didn't help.

So New Year, New Routine. Posts titled "Day #" are just records of how project GBiaPRfRH is going, and I certainly can't promise that they will be entertaining, nor filled with insightful thoughts.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Day 1*

Both horses in to the yard to munch on Haynets of the richer hay. Arthur given a small handful, and I make a mental note to get a haynet filled with the regular low-alfalfa hay for him.

Ukon tacked up, dogs put in house, Riley out in field with rest of his hay and Arthur. Konnie and I rode around the track in the acreage, away from home (unwilling but did it), past scary hen house (this took some patience and some bravery), startled by imaginary dinosaur behind the tree that eyored at him, past the quanset, down the track being reminded to walk not jog, back in sight of home pasture, back to yard.

Tomorrow will do the same thing but in reverse direction.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Enjoyed reading your blog! My family moved to Canada from the US in 2002. It was a interesting experience. I would have been 10 at the time. I love it here! I live in South-Eastern Saskatchewan, and see a lot of Albertans here thanks to the oil. 

The only thing I miss from MT would be the warmer winters... but then, living in the mountains we got a lot more snow than we do here on the prairies. Oh well, life is life. I'll take it how it is.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Day 2*

Quick post before bed.

Weather forecast this morning promised wind and flurries. The coward/lazy voice in my head immediately told me to write off thoughts of riding today. Luckily the stalwart English voice in my head told me to plan to ride at 12:00 when the wind had died down, and if the weather was too bad then do some groundwork.

Of course, there was no wind, just a big blue sky . 

Took Konnie out round track in opposite direction, including taking a detour out of the trees on the perimeter, round the quanset and back in. Discovered that he is much happier if my dog Rufus is ahead of us leading the way - shame I can't teach Rufus to do that all the time! Very pleased with myself and Konnie for fighting the fears and expanding our confidence.

Then put all back in field, then looked at sky (blue), looked at Riley, then tacked him up:lol: . Went on track that he hasn't been before, through snow covered field, up neighbours track, then through neighbours field. Lovely. Riley is hesitant about passing neighbour's machines: not sure if he is genuinely nervous, or still taking advantage of my perceived softness. Time will tell .

Glad my stalwart voice won over.

Physio and supermarket tomorrow, a planned day off for the boys.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Sounds like you had fun!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Arthur's a Crown Jewels are saved for another day*

Due to a forecast high of -14C tomorrow, the vet has postponed his gelding. So the little chap can continues to taunt his two big mates with the fact that he's the only Real Man in the field for a little while longer.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Routine continues *

Day 3 was a planned day off, day 4 was horrible weather but I stuck to plan (yeah!) and did groundwork with Konnie to show him the scary garage isn't oing to eat him.

Day 5 was cold but beautiful. I put on many layers, tacked up and was sooo pleased! These tiny steps DO work. Konnie walked round our track, onto the field and back and past the garage. He had a new confidence in his step - a little bit more acceptance that I do know what I'm doing. A tiny :clap: for me.


----------



## Northernstar

Every tiny step with your horse is a giant step elsewhere in the world


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*It's all a bit damp out there*

Tuesday today (day 7 I suppose) and it's such a ridiculously warm day today I rode in just Jodphurs rather than ski-pants! Nice to actually feel the horse underneath me for a change :lol:

Yesterday it snowed all day so I didn't even attempt to do anything with the boys. I took their hay out early in the evening though as I was feeling pretty sorry for them by then - snow snow snow all day and it was warm too so poor Arthur (donk) was damp too :-(

Today I am unusually tired, don't know why particularly. Yesterday i started with physio which I did follow with a dip in the hot tub and a couple of lengths of the pool. I am fit, but not swimming fit - I wonder if that tired me out? Anyway, I pushed past the tiredness and went out to ride. 

Konnie came round the 'internal block' of the acreage with snorting at the garage, and we went straight past Riley when we got back and did the loop again. Much improvement. He is quite a hot horse - anxious - it will take a long time to work through this and have him trusting me and vice versa, but we are on the right track.

Then I tacked up Riley and we went around the fields to the neighbours. He did NOT want to go past the machines by the quanset again, but we did it anyway  and then up to the house where lovely neighbours came out with a bag of carrots :lol: . Then around the house and over the far side of the fields. I am really liking my big black furry trail riding monster.

Back to the weather: the radio talks about the lovely warm weather we're having - I don't think it's lovely! Warm = melt = wet ! I've had 42 years of wet chilly UK winters and have no desire to have that here too. Bring back the minus 5 and colder please.


----------



## Northernstar

What wonderful neighbors! Priceless thing living out in the wilderness... Your horses will _always _be willing for a ride in that direction! Best of luck with your physio, and don't worry much about the weather - (I'd be bummed out too!) But if we're in frigid temps with snow here, I'm sure you'll be close behind!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

May I just say that it's all really beautiful out there, but now I'm looking forward to Spring :lol:

The thaw-freeze-thaw-freeze has put paid to my riding as I just don't know where the ice is hiding under the snow so I have agreed with myself to just go with the flow and wait. 

I didn't get a chance to practise loading my two before the great arm-break happened followed by the big freeze, so trailering out to an indoor school isn't an option.

But all's well and I am LOVING ski-ing with my family!! We've even booked a family ski trip, yeah!

Physio progresses, and you wouldn't know that I had ever had major shoulder surgery...unless you spotted me in a Yoga Class. I'm the lopsided one :lol:


----------



## Paintlover1965

The weather here is the same freezing cold then rain then freezing cold again. Goes something like:-40C,8C,-30C, all in the same week! Such fun! Really plays out bad for the footing for the horses. I'm already tired of winter. Can feel the hot February sun now on those cold, clear days at least. Here's hoping the groundhog is right after all!


----------



## Chevaux

Rosie - did you acquire a third horse? I must have missed that in your previous posts.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Paintlover - I had nooo idea what son's teacher was referring to in her blog when she mentioned the furry weather forecasters! Then I woke up to CBC getting very excited about Groundhogs hee hee hee

Chevaux - the two boys have Arthur the donkey to be their pasture companion. He's a big fluffy ball of love.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee

Our CT groundhog forecast another 6 weeks of winter. Little s**t :lol:


----------



## Northernstar

Another 6 weeks of winter here would _shorten_ ours!


----------



## jaydee

And now I feel soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better !!!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Sitting waiting for the vet to arrive to geld Arthur. Good to see that vets are as prompt here as they were in the UK...... Arthur has finally got the hang of the slow-feed haynet and Ukon and Riley are enjoying the unexpected opportunity to stuff themselves from theirs.

I think it's minus 11 but the air is very still and I'm as warm as toast in my snow suit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple

Shropshirerosie said:


> Sitting waiting for the vet to arrive to geld Arthur. Good to see that vets are as prompt here as they were in the UK...... Arthur has finally got the hang of the slow-feed haynet and Ukon and Riley are enjoying the unexpected opportunity to stuff themselves from theirs.
> 
> I think it's minus 11 but the air is very still and I'm as warm as toast in my snow suit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is universal Rosie, the first class all vets take is on how to keep their clients waiting!  I'm sure for equine vets, its just to allow people time to catch the horse as we all know they can smell a vet 10 miles away and wont want to be caught


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Maple said:


> That is universal Rosie, the first class all vets take is on how to keep their clients waiting!  I'm sure for equine vets, its just to allow people time to catch the horse as we all know they can smell a vet 10 miles away and wont want to be caught


What animal would want to be caught when it's about to have it's Crown Jewels removed...?


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Poor Arthur, no longer the Stud of Alberta..*

Before the vet arrived


After the vet had left, still feeling VERY hungover from the anaesthetic:


----------



## Chevaux

Poor darling - tell him he'll thank you for it in the long run.


----------



## Northernstar

Awww, bless his heart, the little sweetie! Extra hugs sent to you, Arthur! Almost had to do that with my house rabbit, Benjamin (named after Beatrix Potter's "Benjamin Bunny") - he's 1/2 Flemish Giant, and he would go into corners deciding to "mark his territory" - thank goodness we have hardwood floors,_ and_ he grew out of it quickly. At the time, though, he was given the title, "Sir Pees A Lot"


----------



## hemms

Wonderful thread! I cheered and I cried, every step with you. Canadians ae my breed of choice and I'm glad you're happy with your boys. Keep up living the good life. You're a joy to read!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Northernstar said:


> Awww, bless his heart, the little sweetie! Extra hugs sent to you, Arthur! Almost had to do that with my house rabbit, Benjamin (named after Beatrix Potter's "Benjamin Bunny") - he's 1/2 Flemish Giant, and he would go into corners deciding to "mark his territory" - thank goodness we have hardwood floors,_ and_ he grew out of it quickly. At the time, though, he was given the title, "Sir Pees A Lot"


Lucky boy for growing out of that habit quickly! Oh, and what else would you call a male rabbit?! Except Peter perhaps. And the girls can only be Flopsy, Mopsy and Cottontail


----------



## Shropshirerosie

hemms said:


> Wonderful thread! I cheered and I cried, every step with you. Canadians ae my breed of choice and I'm glad you're happy with your boys. Keep up living the good life. You're a joy to read!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A thank you Hemms, that's really kind. Gosh, did you really read all of it? Dd I accidentally bare too much soul at any point ?  :lol:


----------



## Shropshirerosie

This time last year we were getting our heads around the idea of moving to Alberta. 

Today, husband is off to Las Vegas for a fun/work weekend, and son and I went ski-ing with another family from son's school. I have friends to ski with, I have a new sport to do with my son and husband, and life's great! Cor.

Oh! And I learnt cross-overs in skating lesson yesterday. I was so excited! :clap:


----------



## hemms

The fiest with which you embrace everything new us inspiring! And no worries: as someone who chronically shares too much, I found your posts tame;o)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*.......new furry friend......*

I have posted for advice in the non-horses area, but need to blog here too 

I'm going to get a lap dog, I'm going to get a lap dog, I'm going to get a small bundle of fur to cuddle :happydance:

So, the story is this:

We have two dogs who we love, and now we live where we do are easy peasy to live with.

On Tuesday a lady knocked on the door, a little anxious, apologising for trespassing. She has two GSD bitches that she is (long story short) trying to rehome.

I promised to talk to hubby but said probably not as we're not looking for a third dog.

On Thursday I remembered to tell hubby, who astonished me by saying yes if I want to take one - he is a sucker for German Shepherd types. I don't list GSD's as my favourite big dog, and if I was looking to get another big dog it would be a different breed. Anyway..... It got me thinking.... Do I want another dog?

I've always wanted a lap dog 

So I browsed the dog rescue web sites. It's SO SAD there are so many big dogs out there, all of them with big trusting eyes. Why do people breed so irresponsibly?? What's wrong with people?! Pay to get the dog fixed or don't have a dog!! Anyway. I am still not looking for a third big dog so I have hardened my heart :-( to all those lovely dogs in need of a home but I HAVE found that there is a smaller number of unwanted small dogs.

So..... Tomorrow night I will call a lady who has four six month old Bichon-Frise/Lhasa Apso x Afghan Hound puppies for rehoming. I will ask her a couple more questions about temperament and if she gives me the right answer.... On Wednesday I will go to collect one. :shock:


:happydance:


----------



## paintedpastures

That is a weird cross of puppy:? I can see the Bichon/Lhasa Apso that pretty common but with Afghan hound aren't they BIG dogs:think:


----------



## hemms

Fabulous!! Small enough to be a large-ish lap dog and hardy enough for solid counrty living!! Do realise your professional grooming bill on a dog of that breeding is determined by region. Maybe look into local groomers and count on at the very least, 4 visits per year - more if you want to keep a longer coat. Good luck! The pups sound like a great age!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Introducing Emperor Hermes Fluffypants*










Hermes for short. 

Is he the cutest thing you have ever ever seen? Now I have a lapdog! Yippee! 










Who can actually behave like a normal dog too










And also pose in the snow










I will post an explanation of the name, but suffice it to say for now that I have a seven year old son with interest in Star Wars, the Greek Gods, and Phineas & Ferb.


----------



## hemms

Good looking little fellow! Congratulations! 
What do the other two think of him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Rufus (shepherd collie cross) thinks he is akin to a sheep that must be watched or rounded up at all times. Hermes is completely chilled about him and they get on fine.

Chica (Lurcher) either ignores him, growls at him, or when outside may attempt to do the death-chase at him. She's jealous and insecure at the same time. However, as he continues to roll over in the most submissive pose he can muster, she's starting to relax about him.


----------



## hemms

Love it! Don't know your status with her, but don't be afraid to disagree with/interrupt any behaviour you don't like. Doesn't take much.

I introduced my scrappy little terrier to my friend's boisterous bitchy boxer today. I fostered and raised that boxer for 6 months before she adopted her... And well, all my friends expect me to address their dogs as my own, so she didn't even blink when I told them both to smarten up and get over themselves. A couple more ShhhT's and all was well. I wonder what it says about me that I relate to them so intuitively... I know it drives the hubby crazy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Yes, I have interrupted her a couple of times. Her offended stare is a sight to behold. I love my Lurcher - she is a cat in dog's clothing, a Queen of Sheba, a fierce hunting hound, and a wannabe lap dog. All mixed up together.


----------



## Chevaux

Such a face:hugand he looks like he settled in with you very well).


----------



## jaydee

He's so cute - he looks like a springer spaniel with short legs and not at all what you'd expect his actual cross to be


----------



## Maple

How cute is he????? I love the ears!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Pasture and Hay*

Here's what's been occupying my waking thoughts recently:

I have for the horses:

~ A winter horse pasture, about five acres of good grass, with a marshy snow-melt pond corner. Great for the winter but my three good-doers will be obese and suffering from laminitis if I don't restrict their grazing here in the summer. I have done strip grazing before in my life but I don't really like the way this restricts space and movement so I am considering a paddock paradise grazing strip all the way around.

~ A hay field, about four acres that produces two hay cuts. The second cut produced 7 good firm big round bales. I don't know how much more the first cut produces as it was done before we arrived. The hay field is a mix of grass and alfalfa, about 20% alfalfa.

~ A summer wooded starvation paddock of weeds and trees with no good grass

This winter being my first with these horses in this climate I was a bit clueless to say the least on how much hay they would need. I over fed them at the start of winter so went through my hay quicker than I should have. 

I would say that all things being equal, and if next winter is no worse than this one, my seven round bales from my hay field SHOULD get me through next winter. However, next winter may be bad, I have to have a stronger plan than that.

I had already bought in some small bales in the autumn 'just in case' but it turns out that the alfalfa level in these is way too high for my donkey, and unnecessarily high for my two good-doer Canadians. So this week I found a lovely supplier of mixed grass hay who I will probably buy 40 to 60 bales from. I have plenty of dry storage space. So hurray my spare hay problem is now sorted!

My hay field stands empty and unused after it has been cut the second time. Watching my horses dig in the snow all winter it did occur to me that if I fence this field in I can use the hay field stubble as an additional winter paddock next winter. That should delay the need to start putting hay out by about 6 to 8 weeks I think.

I would LOVE to do my own hay, so that I can keep both cuts. But I don't own the cutting, turning, or baling equipment and I think the $5k -$6K I would probably need to spend would not be a good investment!! I am lucky that a local farmer does think it's worth his while coming in to do my piddly little field otherwise I really would be stuck.

So I think that my plans for the spring are:

1 - put in an inner fence around my big pasture, the fatties will graze the outer ring all summer thus saving the pasture for winter, and hopefully saving them from obesity.

2 - fence in the hay field so that I can put the horses on it in the winter.

3 - ask my farmer if he will take the second cut and I have the first cut.

Possible problems........

Farmer might not want to swap cuts, I'll have to live with this so long as there always IS a second cut

Farmer might throw me a curve ball and tell me that winter grazing of the hayfield will somehow damage the next years hay crop?

I think I might post some of this in the Farm Forum for further opinions.


----------



## Koolio

Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but the first cut of hay in this area is usually richer in alfalfa than the second cut, as the alfalfa grows faster early in the year and is more tolerant of drier spring conditions. It would be worth asking the farmer if he will take the first cut and you the second. 

Also, if there is any way he would put the hay up in small square bales for you, it will me much easier to regulate how much your horses eat throughout the winter. When we first moved to our acreage, the fellow who had baled the hayfield left one round bale in the pasture. Our two horses ate through it in about 3 weeks. This was when they also had some pasture. I prefer squares because I can control how much my horses eat, I can manage the quality of the hay and there is much less waste.

As for grazing the hayfield, I wouldn't recommend it, as after a couple of years, the horses will kill off the alfalfa if they paw at the plants and disrupt the roots. The manure also leaves more weedy seeds in the pasture, which can begin to outcompete the grasses. You will have to see what the farmers thoughts are, but these may be areas of concern.

With two easy keepers, rotational grazing on your 5 acre paddock should be fine, especially if you have a sacrifice area where you can feed them when the ground is soft or overly dry. To reduce their intake when the grass is very good, you could also use grazing muzzles.

Too much feed with easy keeping horses is a much better problem to have than worrying about not having enough.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Thank you for your input Koolio.

So far the farmer and you tell me that the first cut is richer because the alfalfa is stronger. 

My farrier and my horsey neighbour tell me the first cut is overall poorer in protein because the % of grass to alfalfa is much higher because the grass doesn't really grow much after the first cut. So more hay overall.

Gah! Either way, I will have to acquiesce to the farmers preference as he is cutting it for me! So far he's been taking the first cut (when previous owners were here).

Ah - good point about the grazing on the hayfield, that is EXACTLY why I posted here! I will certainly let you know what Mr Farmer says.

Yes, I've never had anything other than easy keepers so I appreciate your point. Laminitis is my constant fear - I guess poor nourishment is at the other end of the spectrum.

Oh, he was going to do me small bales but his square baler broke on the day.... And I wanted that hay in before it got wet again!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Argh! I just made the mistake of looking on kijiji to see if the rest of the litter that Hermes came from have found a home yet. The ***** has gone, but the two boys are still there :-(

Then, because I am an idiot, I clicked on the dog rescue sites that I was looking at before I chose Hermes.



 there are just so many lovely dogs out there that need homes, why are people so thoughtless?! 

When I am ruler of the world I will make it a rule that all pet dogs are spayed or neutered unless the owner can come up with a darn good reason why not.


----------



## hemms

Where I live, second cut is FAR richer. Our dry season is later in the summer and the grass rarely grows well. If a second cut is to be had, it's almost always 80-90% alfalfa. Third cut, if ever to come off, is refered to as rocket fuel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*You get out what you put in*

Into life this time, though the same applies to horses.

Today I went in to school as a parent volunteer to help year 2's sort the recycling - think sticky tubs and children. Anyway, I had the chance to chat to one of the other parents who I had previously met but not got to chat with before. Turns out, he has 4 horses and does roping with them, his son (my son's age) also rides, they trail ride and are generally all round nice people. That also have arena harrowing equipment and such stuff that I may borrow. And his wife is a stay at home Mum like me. 

I am invited to go round to visit, and I will. Friends are great to have, especially horsey ones!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Friends are great,and even better when they have a love of horses also.


----------



## Maple

Shropshirerosie said:


> Int
> 
> I am invited to go round to visit, and I will. Friends are great to have, especially horsey ones!


 
Wait a min... are you implying that it is possible to have friends that are NOT horsey?!??! :shock:


----------



## Saddlebag

The non horsey ones aren't friends, they are acquaintances. Lol


----------



## hemms

Yay! I love the local networking!! Careful... Once it gets rolling, you're up to your ears in local horsey peeps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Chilly Vet Visit*

'Twas a cold and snowy day today...... which is why of course I'd booked the vet to come out, and inevitably he was late, and so I spent a _long_ time sitting around in a chilly stable waiting for him.

Luckily I had my super-duper Albertan snow suit on and was almost as warm as toast.

Unluckily I kept on entertaining myself on the iPhone so my right hand almost froze off.

Luckily I have a fluffy lapdog to keep me warm.

Unluckily the fluffy lapdog got cold and had to go inside to warm up....

My vet, who I have now had out two times and think is GREAT came to do the following:-

- Insurance Exam for Capri Insurance for both horses. Not something we do in the UK except for obscenely expensive horses, so I was interested to see what he'd do. I'm pleased to report that it was a minimal eyes, heart, temperature, skin, four legs, hooves, walk and trot exam.

- Riley's annual vaccination. I'm pleased to say that unlike my last drama-queen of a horse Riley didn't care a jot about a vet sticking a sharp needle in him. Which, considering Riley's size and temperament is a good thing.

- Also, Riley had a Flu & Strangles squirt up the nose. Another first for me. This involved lip twitching him (by hand, not rope) to get at the nostril, then a squirt up the nostril. Again, considering Riley's size I am pleased that he wasn't too bothered by all that.

- Second half of Arthur the Donk's vaccination

- inspect Ukon and Riley's teeth. Both have sharp edges at the back of the mouth. I had the vet who did the pre-purchase exam for me do their teeth at time of purchase - which is of course not to the satisfaction of my current vet. Honestly, I have NEVER had an equine dentist say complementary things about the previous chap's work. In this instance I am told that previous vet must have used the latest in electric grinding tools which while labour-saving makes it difficult to get to the back of the mouth properly. 

I will await with interest the job that new-vet does on their teeth in the next fortnight. He didn't do them today because it was -17 and his hands would have frozen in all that drool.....


Oh, and I also asked lovely-vet to condition score them both as I need an objective outside eye once in a while. He gave Riley 6.5, with the general advice that he is prone to crestiness and will need to be watched on the spring grass. Ukon scored a solid 6. I'm pleased that I have managed to get through my first Albertan winter with two new horses, and take them from obese to not-so-obese without any dramas along the way. Also pleased that in my mind I also thought they were between 6 and 7.

He also commented on what impressively substantial and rock-hard feet they have. I know :mrgreen:


----------



## Northernstar

Sounds like you got a lot accomplished when the vet finally arrived! Thank goodness for that "super duper Albertan snow suit" - I have to 'suit up' around here as well! Find that no matter how cold, however, I'm shedding a few layers within 20 minutes into feed/chore time


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Just relaxing in the Rockies*

Well, it's been a long time since I posted an entry, and I had been wondering whether i would wrap this up now my life has settled down to normalcy in a new country. But I think I will continue as I have enjoyed the process, and enjoyed the feedback very much. As spring comes (when spring comes, if spring comes) then I will start riding again and a whole new journey will begin!

It's week we have been ski-ing at Panorama Mountain Resort. A whole bunch of achievements right there:

- I found a Housesitter to look after all my animals. Quite an achievement as this kind of person comes from word of mouth. She is a lovely girl and I very much hope to form a repeat relationship with her 

- we are on a family holiday that I am ENJOYING! This is a big achievement as I do not enjoy 'sitting around in the sun' and husband does not enjoy 'organised activities'. 

- we are holidaying with friends. Never done this before as husband would have always pushed back on the suggestion but 'new country, new rules' he went with the suggestion and it's worked out really well. As we have separate apartments at the resort we are not in each other's pockets all the time. All three of us have enjoyed their company greatly and husband sees the benefits of son having friends at a resort.

- we can ski!! Couldn't do that this time last year :lol:

Tomorrow we will return home to our little piece of snowy heaven just outside of Edmonton. I will resume the daily grind of feeding, packed lunches, school collections, house cleaning, yadda yadda, but all this will be happening in keen anticipation of RIDING SOON!

I have all sorts of thoughts running through my head about plan of action but I think I need to get myself some sort of planner/journal to formulate my plans and make it all happen. I already see that one disadvantage of having my horses at home is there is no-one else there to observe my progress, offer encouragement etc. if I'm going to commit to a plan I must be my own judge :wink:

So, to all who read this, a thank you from me for your continued audience participation, and I look forward to my next entry!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Glad you are enjoying your vacation. Yes, w/out being in a structured lesson program-it's easy to let things slide. But you can journal here & note progress on what issues you want to address. With horses there's always something it seems. Look forward to future posts about your activities.


----------



## Koolio

Happy vacation! Skiing is one of the best ways to enjoy an Alberta spring.

With regards to riding, why not check out some local clinics? This time of year there are usually many weekend clinics going on in a variety of places. Many stables bring in clinicians from around or outside the province and host the event, while others provide their own in house clinics. This is a great way to meet people and work on your skills under the guidance of a variety of instructors.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Clinics. Koolio, thank you that is a genius suggestion! I will


----------



## jaydee

If you look around I'm sure you'll find places where they hold clinics and informal training shows that you can get involved in - maybe even a large local barn that has a resident trainer you could have lessons with - all helps you get integrated into the local horse community
I don't know what its like in Canada but I found everything so different here, we've always lived in horsey areas where you couldn't spit without it landing on someone riding and local feed merchants were good gathering places at any time of the day
Takes a while to fit in anywhere but when you move country its an even bigger problem
On the bright side it will soon be summer and they're having crap weather in the UK!!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Oh look, more snow!*

Well, it is snowing again, but thanks to the accurate mid-continent weather forecasts we enjoy here, I knew it was coming. All that lovely grass which had appeared over the last week has been covered up again and the forecast is for flurries over the weekend, and then cold until Wednesday I think. Then it will warm up again and hopefully the thaw will continue.

All winter I have been musing how to manage my pasture in the spring and summer, and now it is almost with me I must make up my mind! The boys have been finding grass where the snow has melted off and very noticeably not been hungry at haying time. And this is 6 months frozen dead grass! When spring really starts to grow that grass I am going to be very very careful.

I think I am going to attempt a temporary electric fence 'paddock paradise' set up for the spring and summer, so that decision is made. Now my only challenge is how to keep the boys off the soggy boggy pasture during the melt. Much as it will pain me and them to do it, I think I'm going to have to shut them out of the pasture completely when it is at it's boggiest and then dryING, otherwise I suspect the grass roots will take too much of a bashing. 

I know it will go fairly quickly (by UK standards) from drying to dry and growing so we shouldn't have too long to wait and suffer :lol:


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Almost time to ride.......*

Yes, almost almost almost there! 

This snow is about to go (go snow go!!) which means that I will be able to:

1 lunge in the round pen

2 ride in the arena

3 start to do obstacle training with Ukon in the arena

4 take Riley and then Ukon out on the trail

5 get my sidesaddle fitted to Ukon

6 and so on :happydance:

To be ready for this I must do the following jobs:

I must book my vet to come and do the boys teeth as I want to get on both boys with comfortable mouths..... I do not feel a need to predicate another bucking drama because of sharp teeth!! I am vaguely irritated that I will be using a vet, as I have always found equine dentists to do a better job, but I have a good vet, and I haven't found a good dentist - so that's where I am with that.

Speak to lovely dad-from-school about rototilling / rotovating the arena

Clean and oil tack

Find Jodphurs and check they still fit 

Read all my unread 'how to ride better/neater/smoother/higher/lower on a trained/supple/well mannered/fit horse' books in the library downstairs while checking the weather forecast every 10 minutes for signs of the big thaw.


----------



## Saddlebag

Rosie, altho the grass is brown and frozen, there are nutrients locked in there otherwise wild horses would never have survived their first winter. If horses have alternatives, they will eat limited amounts of spring grass then fill up on brown grass or hay if offered. You will notice that as the time of day approaches when the sugars are high in the grass, the flies are out and drive the horses inside. A dark building will keep the bugs out. The horses will emerge before dark and that is when the grass sugars are low. Feeding hay inside will encourage the horses to stay inside.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Saddlebag said:


> Rosie, altho the grass is brown and frozen, there are nutrients locked in there otherwise wild horses would never have survived their first winter. If horses have alternatives, they will eat limited amounts of spring grass then fill up on brown grass or hay if offered. You will notice that as the time of day approaches when the sugars are high in the grass, the flies are out and drive the horses inside. A dark building will keep the bugs out. The horses will emerge before dark and that is when the grass sugars are low. Feeding hay inside will encourage the horses to stay inside.


Thank you saddlebag, that is helpful advice.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Spring is slowly springing*

The daytime temperatures are apparently 8 to 10 degrees colder than seasonal averages, but they are still above zero with plenty of sunshine! Which means that my grass is appearing inch by inch, buds are popping up on branches, birds are a-tweeting in the trees, horses are moulting, and sunshine is filling my world.

Hip hip hurrah 

Last week an unseasonal snowstorm snowed on our parade, so horse-planning time included making lists, oiling tack, and day dreaming. Today I groomed Ukon, and dug out two gateways. Gateway between the back paddock and the pasture is frozen into place, but I think that by the afternoon I should be able to free it to get it swinging. Gateway into the round pen is deep in snow. I dug it halfway first thing this morning, but at 4 deg below after a warm slushy day yesterday, the snow is solid crystals. I will go back out this afternoon (family chores permitting) to see if I can clear it completely.

If I can get the round pen gate working, tomorrow I will take Ukon in there to 

A) have him trample some snow down

B) remind him what the whole 'exercise under instruction' thing is all about.

I am sooo looking forward to getting going.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Finding an Instructor*

Or coach, or trainer, depending on who you're talking to.

I have had a conversation with a flatwork instructor based in Stony Plain. She sounds like we may get along - of course you never know until you have had a couple of lessons. From 1 May onwards she will be driving PAST MY HOUSE on Wednesday evenings and could give me lessons in my arena on her way, or way back. BUT Wednesday is son's soccer night so I don't know if we'll be able to fit it in. If not, I will have to haul to one of the barns she instructs at, but that's not ideal because she tends to teach in the evening and I prefer during school hours.

She also gave me the names of two alternative instructors, one of whom she highly recommends for youngsters, and the other for flatwork.

I also have a list from the Equine Canada website of registered instructors so I have a lot to go on.


----------



## jaydee

And I'm moaning because I think our spring in CT is too slow arriving - not sure how I'd cope if we still had snow
I have to take my hat off to you Albertans!!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

I think I'm going to go off-piste now, and start a new thread in the Journal section purely about the horses. I will post a link here.

The snow is being oh so slow to go, and the media and all my friends reliably inform me that it really is slow for the area, not just to me as a newly arrived Brit! Normally apparently April would be our month of slush and sogginess with daily highs of 12 deg. Instead half the world is still covered with snow!

I am lucky though - we must be sitting in a warm spot as half my pasture (approx) is now clear of snow and the horses are hardly needing any hay. While my friend one block East is still deep in winter feeding with no ground visible! 

The round pen and the arena have not of course been stomped down by the horses all winter, unlike the pasture and paddock, so the snow is deep there. Yesterday I opened up (with a shovel) the gate to the round pen and scattered a bit of alfalfa around inside. As per plan, my alfalfa addicts came in and wandered around, making some mess of the snow.

Today I just decided to go for it, and I took Ukon in there for his first lungeing session of the year. At walk _of course_ as he was wading through deep snow, but a total success. I qualify success thus:

- he responded correctly to my verbal and physical instructions
- he went in slow big circles at walk
- he learnt, he started to 'work' for the year!

A very very very short session of course, but 

I also did a teeny bit of pressure - release work with both boys, having been reading Kelly Marks' book 'Perfect Manners'. I'm going to work through the exercises in that book, and then take another (of my many ) horse training books off the shelf and go through that one. Why have a library and not use it?


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*If you wish to read about my horses and not me, click here*

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/two-horses-home-journey-discovery-177097/#post2264377


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Being a Brit in Alberta*

One of the things I did when I came here was to join my son's school foundation - that's the parent fundraising body. I have observed the following:

- parent fundraising is the same the world over 

- Canadian mothers (okay, the Albertan ones) really care about their children's schooling with a positivity that is perhaps lacking in the UK sometimes

- I can be a different person here. Just a little bit. Why. I think that in the UK we carry around baggage without realising it. Take me - within five minutes of meeting me, the other mothers in Shropshire knew this about me. I am from the South of England. I went to a private school. I am not from a local farming family. And those three things are MASSIVE when you're trying to fit in as unknownst to all of us, we all carry around prejudices.

Here in Canada I am ENGLISH, and that's pretty much it. No one has preconceptions as to what that means. And as a result of this I think that I have become a better person - I don't have to confirm to, or fight against stereotypes, I can just be and enjoy!


----------



## Northernstar

Although England is a _truly marvelous_ country, (Would _love_ to visit the Lake District and Hilltop Farm someday), having read many biographies I've learned that, "Social standing is almost everything", and one can "judge" another's class purely by their dialect and place of residence.... I sense you find it refreshing to be able to meet, congregate with, and enjoy your peers who admire you just for being who you are


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Northernstar, you are absolutely and totally correct in what you say. I really hadn't realised how much of a difference our many layered class system still makes. And yes, it's all apparent in the accent!


----------



## Maple

Oh Rosie, it is much the same here. 

I am 11 years in this country, and I find it amazing how people are quickly judged and classed by where they are from. There is a huge sense of parish pride. Just the other day myself and another mother (who is originally from Dublin) were commenting how we are both considered blow-ins, that we struggle to get to know the locals and there has always been a "bit of a wall" put up to keep us out. 

I can not wait for the day I can live on Canadian soil again, where people are generally accepted for who they are; regardless of where they are from, what their family did, race, gender, age, ect.


----------



## Koolio

It is so interesting to read about the cultural and social differences in other countries. We take so much for granted here in Canada!


----------



## gypsygirl525

I envy that fact that you live in Alberta! love the mountains, Saskatchewan will do


----------



## gypsygirl525

I envy the fact that you live in alberta! i love the mountains welcome to canada


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Thank you Gypsygirl for the welcome.

Maple - I feel for you. I'm from South London originally. When we were in Shropshire I was 200 miles and three generations away from ever being anything other than an incomer. People don't mean to 'exclude' but the huge 'inclusion' of their 'own kind' can make us feel second rate.

And it's just not like that here! I am so lucky.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Snow is melting , mud is sloshing :lol:, and the vet is booked to do their teeth on Monday. Which means I will be able to bridle... and ride!

Woo hoo!

On a different note, if I eat out at Boston Pizza more than once a year I think I may well be the size and shape of a blimp very very soon :shock: Perogy Burger is just too yummy!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*I had to put sunscreen in today*

Ooh yes, spring is here. The vet-dentist was due today so I spent an hour spring cleaning my barn in preparation. I should point out that the dentist visit was just a catalyst;it needed doing anyway. Tack room tidied and swept, stable swept, feed/supplies room tidied and swept, buckets and oddments put in their proper places.

Then vet-dentist phoned to postpone until tomorrow as an emergency had come in so I got to go play with the horses instead - hurrah! That's all on my other thread http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/two-horses-home-journey-discovery-177097/. 

Both Chica the hound and Rufus the shaggy one have had the citronella anti-bark collar on today. First off when I was sweeping the barn Chica got stuck in a 'go away coyotes I know you're out there' bark while sitting on the deck of the house. I ignored it for 15 minutes then could stand it no more.... Once she'd been given pause for thought she was fine for the rest of the morning without it. 

Then when I was working the horses Rufus decided to get into his old routine of barking in Arthur the donkey's face hoping to get a reaction. I have now told Rufus that he will have to wear the citronella collar EVERY time I work the horses.

Little Fluffypants Hermes came into the round pen at one point when I was with Ukon. He skedaddled pretty quick sharp when Ukon moved towards him :lol:

Then when I was grooming Riley I think Riley was playing a game at Hermes expense. Hermes was obviously curious at what I was doing and kept on creeping closer and closer until Riley turned his (giant) head to look at him and each time Hermes retreated in alarm across the yard.

A friend has just called and I have spent an hour (!!!!!) gossiping. I kept on telling myself that gossiping is part of building and strengthening social networks...

Now off to take the tractor into the pasture to drag & spread some of that manure that's been uncovered by the Big Melt. We have a lake in our pasture now.....


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Mud, mud, glorious mud*

As the snow departs, the arena, round pen, and various parts of my pasture have become mud-wallows: good only for hippos. Oh, and half the pasture is under a snow-melt lake. I have no idea how long it will all take to dry up! All I know is that it will.......

The mysteries of Albertan weather :lol:


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Proof that Spring is Here*

I set my first mole trap of the year this morning

The pond is now a pond and not a solid lump of ice

I can see all the autumn leaves on the grass after the snow has departed

Shaggy dog is going to Petsmart for a thorough grooming and clipping on Monday. I am counting down the seconds to this as he soaks up SO MUCH MUD!

Fluffy dog had a bath, a blow dry, and then I set about him with the clippers. A good enough job for my first attempt at dog clipping :lol:

My barn yard is coated with ginger hairs from Ukon's grooming session today

It was so hot this afternoon that even heat-loving smooth dog went for a dip in the pond to cool off.

I can see tiny shoots of green in amongst the brown of the pasture


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Proof that Winter is still lurking*

Son tells me that he has to take his coat into school until there is no more snow on the ground. But that they are allowed to take their coats off to make them into goalposts.

Son tells me that he is going to continue to wear thermal legs under his trousers until ALL the snow has gone.

There are still big piles of snow dotted about!


----------



## jaydee

Your comment applies to the US as well as far as being English goes - my husband & I both mostly grew up in Staffordshire and even though we went to good schools and our parents were reasonably affluent through mixing with local children and people in general we have retained our Staffordshire accents to some degree and they are always sneered at in the UK in certain areas. Our son is lucky to have the acceptable more refined accent.
Over here we are just 'English' and people are always saying how much they love our accents!!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

It's raining!!

My Lurcher and I are equally unimpressed. We thought we'd come to the land of No Rain.

Apart from that minor blip, I am astonished at how quickly the world is drying up! The round pen and arena are soft but not muddy, and the lake in the pasture is now merely a pond. Soon I will be able to take the tractor into the pasture to harrow the muck. Parts of it are dry, but the gateway is of course still a bog...

Friends came over last night (our ski holiday friends) and we all drank far too much and had a lovely time. We did some clay pigeon shooting first, and I managed to kill a fair few with my new Girly Gun. My Birthday present from husband - a sexy black Italian number, semi-automatic :wink:


----------



## jaydee

I don't think I could even see a clay pigeon these days never mind hit one!!
Years ago I was escorting a load of city students on a hack from the riding school I was working at and we passed a sign that said 'Clay Pigeon Shoot' (with the date) and they all said 'Ahhhh poor pigeons how cruel' It took me a few minutes to realize they meant it!!


----------



## Northernstar

jaydee said:


> Your comment applies to the US as well as far as being English goes - my husband & I both mostly grew up in Staffordshire and even though we went to good schools and our parents were reasonably affluent through mixing with local children and people in general we have retained our Staffordshire accents to some degree and they are always sneered at in the UK in certain areas. Our son is lucky to have the acceptable more refined accent.
> Over here we are just 'English' and people are always saying how much they love our accents!!!


....And do you not find that refreshing? Most all people here in the U.S. simply _adore_ English accents of any kind, (I do!) from Liverpool to Staffordshire... Also, as you may have found, the U.S. is so huge that one can be on vacation (or 'holiday') and not think twice when meeting someone with a very extreme deep 'Southern Drawl' and it's not frowned upon- just simply a topic of conversation.
"Oh, you may be from Southern Georgia, or Alabama?" "How's the weather down there this Spring"? Then we wish one another well and part ways.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Jobs jobs jobs*

Albertans on acreages talk about being so busy with jobs when the snow goes, and I understood the principle of what they were saying, but now it's happening to me, I get it!!

Septic tank
Fencing
Rototilling
Harrowing
Veg planting
Pond fixing
Herb planting
More fencing thanks to Ukon's fence trashing antics
Summer shoe buying for child
Gutter fixing
Deck sanding 

Oh! And time to get these horse rideable again too!


:shock:


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*School community*

Today is a lovely sunny day, with more sunny weather to come. I tidied the house :mrgreen: (see my halo?), then lunged Ukon in the sunshine, then went to the school for "Volunteers Assembly and Lunch".

Aaaaaaaahhhhhhh sweet little kids doing songs and dances, medium sized kids playing in a band, and teachers who had prepared lunch for us volunteer parents! I thought it was so lovely that so much thought and preparation had gone into saying thank you to all the parents that help at the school.

I did think that I should really be thanking the school for helping us fit in so well. And what was really warming was that I could walk in to the hall, spot people I knew, and go and sit with them without feeling self-conscious or intrusive. Golly gosh, I think I belong.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Friends over yesterday afternoon who have just made the big move to Alberta. This time from Chile, so on top of the cultural/friends thing they also have the language thing! Their little girl is just turned four years old and she is very motivated to learn English. What a perfect age to become bi-lingual!

We played hide and seek on our acreage - what fun


----------



## Maple

My friends and family back home are all complaining of their first annual sunburns... I'm not at all impressed lol! 

Dry over this side of the pond, has been fab weather for the last 2 weeks with only short bursts of rain - still not warm enough to discard jackets but no rain = no complaining.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Hurrah Boo Hurrah!*

It's Mother's Day weekend in Canada, hurrah!

My mother isn't here, :-( boo

My son has done me a lovely card at school, hurrah!

My husband is away for the weekend on a work conference, boo!

Both husband AND his employer have sent me flowers, hurrah!

The neighbours are coming over tomorrow to cook Mother's Day brunch!!! Hip hip Hurrah!


----------



## jaydee

No updates from you for a while
Hope things are still going well


----------



## Maple

Was only thinkin that myself Jaydee! 

Rosie - plan is for a trip over in Sept/Oct (all going well) - we will be flyin into Calgary, so if you want any Brit/ire treats let me know and I'll bring you over some


----------



## jaydee

Maple said:


> Was only thinkin that myself Jaydee!
> 
> Rosie - plan is for a trip over in Sept/Oct (all going well) - we will be flyin into Calgary, so if you want any Brit/ire treats let me know and I'll bring you over some


 Did anything ever come of your relocation back to Canada Maple
Funny I was thinking about you a few weeks back as my husband was just outside Dublin on a business thing and totally fell in love with the scenery


----------



## Maple

jaydee said:


> Did anything ever come of your relocation back to Canada Maple
> Funny I was thinking about you a few weeks back as my husband was just outside Dublin on a business thing and totally fell in love with the scenery


It's still on the cards, just taking longer than originally planned to get things done. It can take over 2 years for citizenship, at a cost of about €300 each. DHs sponsorship means we have to have at least 8k sitting in the bank before we can go. At the moment I'm workin two jobs to get some cash behind us.. some day we'll get there but we can't rush things as want to have it done right 

I don't live too far from Dublin, without traffic it would take me about 45 min (with traffic about 3 hours lol!), next time you may get him to bring you with him!


----------



## jaydee

I would love to go to Ireland again but the logistics involved in finding someone to take care of 5 horses & 5 dogs - one of which hates anyone that isn't a family member sort of ties one of us down here all the time. 
We had a lot more family & friend support in the UK to get away for a break together
I didn't realize your DH wasn't Canadian
We've been thinking of Canada as a place to relocate too - more space than the UK and I have an aunt/uncle there (Ontario) plus a load of cousins, second cousins and now third cousins too so I'd feel less isolated.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*I'm Baaa-aaaa-ck*

See what happens when I leave my thread to languish for a while? It becomes a chatting ground for ex-pats :lol: Ladies thank you for noticing my absence.

My commitment to this thread was de-railed when I had end of term and elderly relative visits fast approaching. Suddenly my life was too busy and I think my feeling of guilt at not blogging grew each day so that I didn't dare return to face my shame....

One entire school year over. Wow!! My son has grown physically, mentally, and emotionally. Finally, and with the excellent Canadian Health System and pro-active approach to child health to thank, son has been diagnosed with Sensory Processing Disorder. Now I know WHY he is uncoordinated, has poor fine motor control, and doesn't stop moving except when sleeping or reading. What SPD is would be a whole different blog or essay, neither of which I am going to attempt here. Suffice it to say that I am eternally grateful that we moved to Canada where the schooling system is not so rigidly measured that the only solution to an extraordinary child is to squash the extraordinary out of him. Also that we moved to Canada where annual child health checks are the norm, and doctors listen to a mother's concerns with interest. Onwards and ever upwards 

But, oh... the school holidays are so loooong! 2 or 3 weeks longer than in the UK. I am a big fan of the 'Camp' things. I put it in quotes because at son's age they don't really camp, nor stay overnight. But the concept of taking your child somewhere where they receive organised and healthy fun for a number of days in a row seems to me to be BRILLIANT one. I have booked son in on a Dinosaur Camp, and a Soccer Camp. 

I continue to meet new friends, how great is that?! Today we went over to a mother that I met through school council. She has four children, my son fits between children 2 and 3, so they played together excellently. New friend and I got on really well, and we hope to repeat the visit again in the summer.

Oh yes, my vocabulary is changing. I haven't quite used the verb 'to visit' in it's North American form, but any day now I am sure it will slip out of my mouth. And I have noticed that my sentence structure is altering too. No longer will I tell son to "go and take off your shoes", now I am just as likely to say "go take off your shoes". I don't _think_ that it's just lazy speech, I think it's the influence of what I hear.

We are not planning to go away this summer, partly because we are still 'on holiday' in this big and sunny land; and also because I was so bamboozled with choice that I didn't book us anything at all. If I get fed up of being here, I will pack us up for a few days and install a house sitter. But I'm not fed up yet - sunshine, horses, dogs, barbecue, fire pit, repeat repeat repeat. What more could a girl want?!

Now I will go and update my sadly ignored horsey blog too.


----------



## jaydee

Glad you're OK and still enjoying life there
You do have to adapt your vocabulary - it just makes life easier when they understand what you're wanting, I think mostly they get used to me too though my 'I'll pop along later' still seems to create amusement.
The more I hear about life in Canada the more I think maybe that's where we should be - if only the housing market would pick up


----------



## Shropshirerosie

K Days Parade (formerly known as Klondike Days Parade I believe). It was one of those 'the locals know what to do' events. I scoured the web beforehand looking for information, but could only find the official sites that gave me "yeah excitement!" but not knowledge of what to do and where to go. Luckily, we arrived in plenty of time and found front row seats on the pavement. Unluckily I am not a seasoned Parade-goer, and so didn't bring camping seats, picnic blankets, copious snacks etc etc etc.

A strange collection of floats, marching bands, charities, soldiers, policemen, more policemen, RCMP men, Sherrifs (how many law enforcers does Canada have?!), John Deere equipment, cars 'n' stuff. Fun, but exhausting.

I have bought tickets for son and I to go to the K Days Carnival next week. It's funny here near Edmonton; I never know whether something is going to be "North American Big and Awesome" or "small city biggish and trying hard". Whichever it is, I suspect I will empty my purse for copious amounts of processed sugar and processed plastic. But heck, if I want to burn childhood memories into my son then I've got to do it


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*Geocaching*

The school summer holidays are a challenge for son and I - he likes to read and playstation, I like to live in the great outdoors....so many compromises and arguments along the way. But today a friend introduced us to Geocaching which is little like treasure hunting around the world using GPS or iPhone apps. 

It kept him amused, and me happy in the outdoors, so definitely a winner. Blue skies and sunshine help as well too :lol:

We went back to friends house after so all the children could play in the pool. What a life.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

My muck bucket normally has lots of things buzzing around it - obviously, it's full of muck! So I didn't think twice about dragging it across the yard today to empty it.......

Argh! They weren't flies, they were wasps. Suddenly buzzing everywhere around me. I had the three equines in the small yard and they watched bemused as I yelped and flapped.

Two stings, not hurting now. Phew.

Wasp nest entrance appears to be just under where the bucket was at the entrance to my tack room - must buy some wasp poison :twisted:


----------



## jaydee

I managed to get stung by a bee yesterday when gardening and now have a swollen red patch on my side the size of a tea plate despite a shed load of anti histamines
I've upped willows work as she seems to be coping really well and no sign yet of unsoundness - I am not coping so well though and ache in places I'd forgotten I had!!!
Thank goodness for Ibuprofen :lol:


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*All alone in Calgary*

.... Well it's been awhile since I wanted to add to this journal, principally I think because I am now settled and living a day-to-day family life. Just typing that actually belies the great discoveries about myself and Canadians that I continue to make every day (and makes me a little guilty that I haven't been documenting them); perhaps I should resume my daily reflections.

Anyway, the reason I return to 'Canada Bound' today is that I have just arrived at a glorious Holiday Inn in Calgary with a ticket for Spruce Meadows in my luggage. This was a last minute trip because my husband failed to tell me that he had the tickets until a fortnight ago - which was of course way too late to organise a house sitter for the critters! I was going to come with a friend, but she dropped out due to similar last minute issues and so I am here on my own.

(On that note, I should really post something in the main forum offering my spare ticket to any local HF'er who has the weekend free)

I am gloriously, strangely, disconcertingly, happily, sadly on my own. Since February 2012 when this big Canada story started I have been forging on, all the while holding the hand, literally and metaphorically, of my son. It felt at times like him and me swimming through the currents of chaos. We rejoined my husband and became a threesome finding our way and sending out roots in the big New World. 

I have made a home and filled it with critters. I have seen my son grow happy and confident again, and I have become much closer to my husband. I have also waved goodbye with surprise and relief to the last vestiges of chronic post natal depression. I have made friends, great friends.

When I suggested to husband that I come down to Calgary on my own, leaving him and son to housesit, I didn't really mean it...... then he said yes of course...then I booked the Holiday Inn and was of course committed! I am a world traveller, and I have made many journeys on my own - but as i get older, and as I create that HOME that I think my family need, so I become less and less keen to leave it. As I drove down the drive today I watched husband and son wave at my departing truck and I saw Fluffy Puppy follow me down the drive - looking lost to see me go. My heart almost snapped and I welled up!

But of course I am now here, and will enjoy my short lived freedom. Dinner of my choice, and freedom of time.

Oooh! Speaking of dinner; food has arrived!

More musings later.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

*The Big Apple*

When the move to Canada first came up, one of the big plusses was that I would be closer to my brother, who lives just outside of New York city. Of course, the reality is I am closer.....just. It is now a 4 and a half hour flight to him. 

Actually when I first moved, there were no direct flights from Edmonton to NY. About six months ago the Big News in Edmonton was that United were starting a direct flight between the two cities. This was Headline news in Edmonton. I think it's safe to say it didn't make the news in NY.

Anyway - being on the same continent as him is actually a very comforting thing, and we are now only two hours different in time zones. But I moved here over a year ago, and we still haven't got together!!

Until now 

I am writing this from my bedroom in Big Brother's house (my real one, not the stupid Television version) part way through a long weekend down here. Yes! I have left my son, my dogs, my horses and my chickens in the care of my husband. I prepared packed lunches, I left out piles of clothes, I wrote instructions, I organised friends and neighbours.... And even then I felt that I was abandoning them all.

But the weird thing is... Whilst I miss them....I am really absolutely enjoying being an independent grown-up. Today Bro and I went to the World Trade Centre memorial, and walked through Manhattan, had lunch, went to a museum, sat in a bar. Great time!! And this evening we went to the cinema / movie theatre. 

I am loving this temporary escape from all responsibities. Ooh :shock: am I loving it too much? Will I run away?! No, I like my Aberta life and I very much love my family. :wink:


----------



## Cacowgirl

It is nice to sometimes step away from our everyday responsibilities-have fun!


----------



## jaydee

I still find it strange to comprehend that I am hardly any closer to the one of my sons who lives in Colorado so in the same country as me than I am to the ones who still live in the UK


----------



## Saddlebag

The best part of a great holiday from family is the realization of how much we love them when we return.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

This abandoned journal seems the suitable place for this.

Today we fly to the UK to visit friends and family. I am, in no particular order - 

Anxious - about leaving my animals in the care of the lovely housesitter

Excited - about seeing friends and family again

Anxious - that somehow it will all have 'changed' and I won't fit in (I know, life isn't like that really  )

Relaxed - because we have been super organised and are now READY waiting for the car to pick us up

Looking Forward - to a fortnight off from feeding, walking, shovelling, and trudging.

Car here, must go!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Have a great time!!


----------



## jaydee

Enjoy
I think you will find that after Canada its shrunk!!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

jaydee said:


> Enjoy
> I think you will find that after Canada its shrunk!!!


You're right! Everything has, including my parents house. And I'm 43 so you would have thought that that particular phenomenon would have already occurred...

Ooh look! GRASS! Bendy roads! Traffic jams!


----------



## jaydee

Funny has fast you forget all those things isn't it!!!
I remember last year being so fed up of snow and ice and a UK friend sent me a photo of her horses standing in covered from noses to the end of their tails in thick mud in the pouring rain and I thought "No I don't miss that one little bit' and I've actually forgotten what its like to bring horses in from the field and wonder where to start removing it all.
And the narrow bendy lanes - last time my husband was over there in a rental car he found himself driving very nervously at 25mph on lanes he used to happily drive at 50mph on!!!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

We had a lovely time in the UK. I have a big place in my heart for London, and was so glad to spend time there. Stayed with parents which was both lovely, and frustrating at the same time :lol:

Visited friends all too fleetingly, and then flew home. Yes indeedy Alberta is most definitely home now. The snow, the lack of rain and and mud. I love it all.

Yesterday school was back and so I was back on the horse, with a friend who came over to ride Riley while I was on Ukon. The snow was deep, we chose areas that haven't been frozen into ice layers.

Our phones don't like all-white days, they find it hard to take a clear picture.










She chose to check out this dip on foot before asking Riley to go down it. Riley, Ukon and I all laughed as she sunk in..










We had a lovely ride


----------



## Zexious

^What beautiful, snowy-ride photos!

Also, welcome home


----------



## jaydee

I admire your courage!!!
Glad you enjoyed your trip back to the UK. Its great that you think of Alberta as your home now - we feel the same way about this little bit of the US though a bit of my heart will forever be in England a lot of the places that I think of my in my best memories are now under concrete, tarmac and houses so really the parts I miss barely exist there any more!!!


----------



## Maple

Rosie, I can't express how delighted I am that you feel so at home in Canada. As you know, I can relate to being away from home and the strain you can feel when missing those things/people from home. 

Love the pics, make me insanely homesick at the same time! Keep them coming


----------



## PilatesGal

Welcome back home . Finally have time to sit and read so naturally the first place I hit is your blog posting. So glad to hear that you are still doing well. Riley looks lovely. Hope you are getting the relative warmth that we have this week - enjoy riding!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Snow snow snow pigging snow

I love Alberta, really I do. And I also much prefer the winter here to soggy-ville UK winters. But today it tested me.......

I had a fantastic couple of lessons (one on each horse, my legs were tired) at a local indoor barn and then returned home. Unloaded the horses, contemplated a cup of tea after parking the trailer.....and ......got.....the .......truck and trailer STUCK in the snow on my back drive.

Gah! There's so much of it! It took me three hours working with the tractor to clear it out, then pull it out. Might have been quicker if another adult was available but 'twas just me.

Oh well, tomorrow is another day!


----------



## PilatesGal

Ha! My escapade the other day wasn't as bad, but close. I decided it would be a brilliant idea to plow some paths through the pasture. Didn't even make it to the pasture gate before I was shoulder-deep in snow. Had to cross a ditch and forgot how deep the ditch was ... with all the snow it looked pretty flat &#55357;&#56833;. After an hour of shovelling I got the gator back out to the road and went inside for my tea. Forget that idea! I would be very happy if it stopped snowing ...


----------



## Northernstar

Shropshirerosie said:


> Snow snow snow pigging snow
> 
> I love Alberta, really I do. And I also much prefer the winter here to soggy-ville UK winters. But today it tested me.......
> 
> I had a fantastic couple of lessons (one on each horse, my legs were tired) at a local indoor barn and then returned home. Unloaded the horses, contemplated a cup of tea after parking the trailer.....and ......got.....the .......truck and trailer STUCK in the snow on my back drive.
> 
> Gah! There's so much of it! It took me three hours working with the tractor to clear it out, then pull it out. Might have been quicker if another adult was available but 'twas just me.
> 
> Oh well, tomorrow is another day!


Oh yeah...Welcome to our world of snow! You're dealing with it in spades, however, coming from the UK! And yes, "Tomorrow is another day with no mistakes in it....yet". - L.M. Montgomery (Canadian author of 'Anne of Green Gables')


----------



## Shropshirerosie

I just tried to post this in my other purely-horse journal, but the forum wouldn't let me because it was too old and it's instructions on how to rectify the problem didn't seem to make sense on my iPad. So anyway, I will post here instead:

 oops, what a neglected journal.

I am extremely happy with my boys progress.

I have two regular riding friends, both of whom are knowledgeable and competent - so we can enjoy each other's company and mutually support and respect each other's views.

This winter I have been riding both Riley and Ukon out on the trail as much as the weathers has been allowing it. We have done deep snow until the horrible thaw-freeze-thaw-freeze has made that kind of snow too ice-encrusted to risk. There are now a couple of subdivisions and reserves that are rideable in, but if the weather gets worse we will be purely restricted to the arenas.

Both horses are turning into wonderful reliable trail horses. Riley is un-flappable, careful, and steady. He was sore for a while after his shoes came off (fronts only) but is fine now. I would love to get him properly fit, to enable him to enjoy life more - and this is still my goal.

Ukon is learning so fast!! He hacks out from mine and from friends. He is still a bit of a nervous ninny at times but his underlying nature is bold and confident. He has a lovely forward stride and will bash through huge snowbanks without a care in the world. Every ride out is a learning experience for him, and I see him grow up in front of my eyes. 

Canadians are clearly a very slow maturing breed and I get the benefit of watching those fine brains and personalities learn and mature.

I have also found a wonderful dressage instructor  as recommended to me by the trainer that took Ukon. She comes to the barn which is three miles directly south of me so that I can use their indoor arena.

Now - I have had lessons for many years, and I am a competent rider but right here and now is proof that we are ALWAYS learning and that no-one is too good for lessons. I am discovering (re-discovering maybe?) the use of my hips and pelvis to move the horse. My horses don't have ingrained bad habits that I have to deal with, they are blank slates (Ukon especially) and I am loving the mental challenge of being responsible with these blank slates. My old bad habit of riding forward with my lower leg while 'pushing' the horse with my pelvis is going and I am now learning to 'softly scoop' :lol:

Riley can be magnificent when he wants to. He has natural beautiful carriage and I need to work on forward energy and impulsion with him.

Ukon is learning to concentrate; that's hard when there is an exciting world around you. When he concentrates I discover that he too can come together to hold himself up and round, he has potential to be wonderful.

I am loving it! 

If it weren't for this winter I would not have been forced to retreat into the barn, and I would not be giving the dressage training a proper chance. My horses and me will benefit sooo much in strength and agility.

I hope soon to start introducing the sidesaddle to Ukon - probably for the last ten minutes of each lesson from now on, building up to more. 

The journey continues


----------

